#  > Lounge >  > Campus Talk >  >  Best preschool for my kids?

## fruit salad

I'm in a dilemma here, I'm looking for good preschools or schools in Cebu. I am outside the country but my kids are with my mom. She sent my eldest, to a private school at our local town, but I don't think that's good enough. Before long I will bring them back here sa US, I want them to go to a very good school so when they come back here, dali ra ang adjustment. I want them to speak good english. 

I've looked at CIS... they are patterned to grade transition like in the US, of course, but very expensive. I am not rich, but I wish I could send them to CIS. 

Pre-Kindergarten 	4-5
Kindergarten 	5-6

Elementary School
1st Grade 	67
2nd Grade 	78
3rd Grade 	89
4th Grade 	910
5th Grade 	1011

Middle School
6th Grade 	1112
7th Grade 	1213
8th Grade 	1314

High school
9th Grade (Freshman) 	14-15
10th Grade (Sophomore) 	15-16
11th Grade (Junior) 	16-17
12th Grade (Senior) 	1718

So.. it's quite different with our grade transition in the Philippines. Although, I know some kids who studied there and moved here, they are placed accordingly, to which grade level. So for sure they count if the child has been to preschool and so on. 

I've looked at Harvest Christian International School... their tuition fees are quite lesser than CIS, but their grade transition is not International? I don't think. 

I've also inquired at Cambridge something.. I forgot. They would not disclose tuition fees on the phone, they need my mom to go there and talk to them. 

I hope you guys can help me. Any ideas?

----------


## chad_tukes

i'd say CIS is your best bet. i agree though, it's quite a bit expensive and you also have to consider the location and of course, your finances.

----------


## Sol_Itaire

I'm not sure if CIE (Center for International Education) has the same system as CISs coz a Korean I know will enter as a 2nd or 3rd year high school student but will transfer to CIS as a HS freshman after that (she was late in processing her CIS application). CIS is still the best option, I guess.

----------


## joshua_loquias

USC Montessori for pre school.....Im proud that im an alumni of USC.  dha ko ng grad elementary. Nice system, buotan mu anak pd, but depende sd ky layo ka. Most kids nga layo ang parents, naa jud nay negative attitude. You dont have to send you son to exclusive school like CIS. Just let the lola have time to their apos, coz learning start at home.

----------


## fruit salad

> USC Montessori for pre school.....Im proud that im an alumni of USC.  dha ko ng grad elementary. Nice system, buotan mu anak pd, but depende sd ky layo ka. Most kids nga layo ang parents, naa jud nay negative attitude. You dont have to send you son to exclusive school like CIS. Just let the lola have time to their apos, coz learning start at home.


On the contrary though, I've been consulting filipino friends here especially one very good pre-school teacher sa atoa, ni suggest man siya nga pa stayhon lang daw sila until they're like 6 yrs old. I go home every year though. I miss them so much but right now it's just not possible yet, I work full time and a single mom, I hate daycares here. Lahi gyud ang influences diri. A friend of mine told me somebody did the same too... her kids stayed there 3 to 4 years, they turned out pretty well, much better than if they were here. My family gives them so much love and I call them everyday. 2 years lang kuhaon na naku di na naku makaya. It is painful but there's nothing I can do about it for now. Agwanta lang gyud usa ko, sakit kaayo but paninguhaon lang naku. Lahi gyud ug values diha sa atoa, as in lahi gyud. I hope when they come back here kay nakainstill na nila ang filipino values nato, respect for elders and teachers. Diri, tubag tubagon lang nang mga maestra uy. They're too independent, once they start school teachers teach them about rights blah blah. I probably think differently than other pinoys here... but I have a vision for my kids not to be too americanized. Medyo lawm lawm pud ko ug reason this is not the right topic to be talking about it though.

Neways back to the school... I'll look into USC too. Kebaw ka pila ang range sa tuition fees? If dili kaayo mahal ang tuition then maayo ug discipline and quality... makauli siguro ko twice a year.

----------


## fruit salad

> I'm not sure if CIE (Center for International Education) has the same system as CISs coz a Korean I know will enter as a 2nd or 3rd year high school student but will transfer to CIS as a HS freshman after that (she was late in processing her CIS application). CIS is still the best option, I guess.


CIS is very expensive hehe 90k for my nursery 2 for a year, doesn't include other fees. Harvest Christian School kay mga 50k a year. 

Ey what about other montessori schools? Naa baya'y montessori diri $900 per child per month. Asa man pud na ang USC montessori?

Di nalang ko mokaon ani. Magkamote nalang ko ani permi.

----------


## joshua_loquias

> On the contrary though, I've been consulting filipino friends here especially one very good pre-school teacher sa atoa, ni suggest man siya nga pa stayhon lang daw sila until they're like 6 yrs old. I go home every year though. I miss them so much but right now it's just not possible yet, I work full time and a single mom, I hate daycares here. Lahi gyud ang influences diri. A friend of mine told me somebody did the same too... her kids stayed there 3 to 4 years, they turned out pretty well, much better than if they were here. My family gives them so much love and I call them everyday. 2 years lang kuhaon na naku di na naku makaya. It is painful but there's nothing I can do about it for now. Agwanta lang gyud usa ko, sakit kaayo but paninguhaon lang naku. Lahi gyud ug values diha sa atoa, as in lahi gyud. I hope when they come back here kay nakainstill na nila ang filipino values nato, respect for elders and teachers. Diri, tubag tubagon lang nang mga maestra uy. They're too independent, once they start school teachers teach them about rights blah blah. I probably think differently than other pinoys here... but I have a vision for my kids not to be too americanized. Medyo lawm lawm pud ko ug reason this is not the right topic to be talking about it though.
> 
> Neways back to the school... I'll look into USC too. Kebaw ka pila ang range sa tuition fees? If dili kaayo mahal ang tuition then maayo ug discipline and quality... makauli siguro ko twice a year.


thats good if you'll call them everytime jd. Nice sa USC ky discipline jd au and quality pud jud. Sakto jd ka, ayaw i americanized mu anak, gnahan nila didto independent daun, mao mu talk back na sa parents.

Suerte mu anak. KK. good mom. Wa nko kahibaw tuition didto, inquire lng mo. Sa private man. Same campus sa USC - GHS. dont know if gilain nila, kay sauna same rman.

KK.

----------


## mzkukuro

Hi All,

If anybody here can recommend preschool for 3 years old kids.... please post:

Name of School:
Location:
Tuition Fee:
Why you recommend the school?


Thanks! Trying to find a good school for my daughter....

----------


## tallthel

hi fruitsalad!
i agree w/ joshua loquias na nice kaau usc montesori..naa dha ako 2 mga anak.. tag 39,500 cla dis skul year..mu increase daw cla 5-10% nxt skul yr.but dapat pa reserve ka daan b4 jan ky december na start pgpa reserve...nice kaau tnan teachers dha..dli jd ka mg mahay..kasagarn dha mga naa sa gawas country pd work mga parents...

----------


## fruit salad

ty tallthel... naa ni sa USC girls high?

----------


## chabby_whamby

para nako ganahan jud ko sa Betany jud na school kay well-mannered and grabe ka stricto jud ang mga student didto... 
mahal lagi siya but worth it ang imong gi bayad.
guadalupe ang school bukid2x jud but atleast dli jud maka laag ang mga students so no cutting classes...

my sister was from Betany kinder to grade three but she was transferred in CEC... nagmahay jud akong mama kay gi balhin na kat.on hinuon og binuang akong maghud hahaha... Taga CEC man gud ko daghan kaayo bugoy didto...

----------


## tallthel

fruitsalad, wala na sa girls-hi.sa likod na sa boys-high na.sa richmond hotel na road...unahan ana...

----------


## captstar

try marie ernestine in talamban...

----------


## grlnxtdor16

i suggest CIE...its a good school.. but the price is like CIS.... so better CIS nlng...

----------


## jestine

> Neways back to the school... I'll look into USC too. Kebaw ka pila ang range sa tuition fees? If dili kaayo mahal ang tuition then maayo ug discipline and quality... makauli siguro ko twice a year.


HI, Im a teacher from this school. Pls contact our office at 254-9385 and ask our secretary to give you a chance to observe the classes, the children, the teacher, and of course, the Montessori Materials.

While you are at it, I suggest you read on Montessori Method of Education. So you'll have a better understanding of what you will be seeing. Its quite different from the others (Authentic Montessori, that is).

Good Luck! : )

----------


## jestine

> fruitsalad, wala na sa girls-hi.sa likod na sa boys-high na.sa richmond hotel na road...unahan ana...


Hi mam! hehehehe, super small world!

----------


## kiekim

i go for st.benedict's(redemp.) and south hills international school(banawa)

----------


## gigglesflip

My Daughter is 3 years old and shes studying in CIS as nursery and she's loving it.. I think its really the best international school to enroll your kids especially your planning to bring them with you in US coz CIS is accredited to most international schools around the world. But yeah I agree its a bit expensive but its all worth it though.. 

Hope this will help you a bit..

Granted in February 2003, this act grants CIS the right to exist as an educational institution, international in character.

Thus, CIS is able to devise its own curriculum, operate the school and employ its Administration and faculty according to generally accepted international school standards.  This legislation gives CIS the ability to ensure its educational program is comparable to all other international schools.

International Baccalaureate
Cebu International School received authorization to teach the International Baccalaureate programme for the first time in October 1999.  In Grades 11 and 12, the full IB Diploma programme is now offered which allows students graduating from CIS the opportunity to seek entry into the best colleges and universities in over one hundred countries worldwide.

CIS is the only school in Cebu with this authorization and is IB WORLD SCHOOL 1165.

Western Association of Schools and Colleges (WASC)
Cebu International School is proud to be accredited by the Western Association of Schools and Colleges (WASC).  In May 2001, CIS received its second full six-year accreditation having followed WASC's rigorous Focus on Learning process.  All WASC self-study and visiting team reports are available at the School's Library for community review and information.  The visiting team reports are an integral part of the School's long term strategic planning.

WASC accreditation gives credibility to the CIS High School Diploma for graduating students as being equivalent to those awarded in North American and other international schools in the Asia Pacific region.  Student's report cards and transcripts of records, because of the WASC accreditation, are accepted in schools, colleges and universities worldwide.

Council of International Schools (formerly the European Council of International Schools)
Cebu International School has been a regular member of the Council of International Schools (CIS) since 1998.  CIS provides teacher in-service support, helps schools recruit international teachers and provides general education services to all its member schools.

East Asia Regional Council for Overseas Schools (EARCOS)
Cebu International School has been with EARCOS since 1993.  As with CIS, this organization provides teacher in-service support and other general educational services.

----------


## gigglesflip

> i suggest CIE...its a good school.. but the price is like CIS.... so better CIS nlng...


i inquire in CIE befoe i enroll my kid in CIS.. CIE is way cheaper than CIS but the CIS has more International Accreditations compare to CIE.. so i still think CIS is the best option

----------


## fruit salad

Thanks for all the replies, I have decided to just let my eldest finish nursery 2 this year 2009 and bring her back here. Then ang usa napud when she's ready for kindergarten 1. I have to agree nindot gyud bitaw ang CIS.

----------


## tallthel

> Hi mam! hehehehe, super small world!


hi teacher jestine!  istoryan pd diay ka....hehhehe..small world jd....hehhehe

----------


## tallthel

guys, kni c teacher jestine ang the best teacher sa usc montessori...cya teacher ako eldest daughter..kng pa enrol mo,dha sa iyaha imo anak..as in the best jd! kip it up teacher jestine!

----------


## wgoipeng

Well, CIS or CIE could be a good option for you.,  Yes, Cambridge is a good school.  It is in Lahug.  Tuition fee is around P60,00 to P70,000 a year.

----------


## babygin2005

Authentic Montessori (USC) is the best...but, if you read Maria Montessori's educational philosophy etc., there are loopholes that somehow would not apply to our learners here in the Philippines..IMO: we Filipinos are like nails that need to be hammered in order to learn and to become deep thinkers in a way...so I would say that eclectic montessori is good for our learners here...that is, its highly academic and at the same time without forgetting Maria Montessori's ed philosophy and materials of course...

In this light, I'd go for Maria Montessori International School, Gorordo Campus...

----------


## antipervert1984f

> HI, Im a teacher from this school. Pls contact our office at 254-9385 and ask our secretary to give you a chance to observe the classes, the children, the teacher, and of course, the Montessori Materials.
> 
> While you are at it, I suggest you read on Montessori Method of Education. So you'll have a better understanding of what you will be seeing. Its quite different from the others (Authentic Montessori, that is).
> 
> Good Luck! : )


_English speaking bah ang mga bata sa USC Montessori?_

----------


## nestlE

saint benedict.........

----------


## redpenguin

my parents had the opportunity to send me to CIS before but they chose St. Benedict instead. my mom wanted to send me to a catholic school. at that time, 18 years ago, St Ben was the best i think.

----------


## pretty_mama

Gymboree in BTC.  they accept till 5 y.o only. if you want to child to speak english fluently, that's a nice school for her/him.  nice teachers too.  let your child attend a preview.

----------


## antipervert1984f

_Saint Benedict does not accept 4 yrs old for Kinder 1.. Hmpf.. But Sacred Heart does though._

----------


## stacy_gurl

KNOWLEDGE GARDEN. Although its a new school pa their standards are very high. Coz nangutana akong aunt sa sacred heart for girl  where ang ila e recommend na school for preschoolers.... ni ingon ang madre KNOWLEDGE GARDEN. And their kids mga workbooks are  other schools' test question. maybe you'd like to check it out.Their number is2333091 or 2316681. Please call and ask for MRS Brenda Yu their principal

----------


## shang_Corp

how bout gymboree? any good? how bout bright academy?

----------


## shang_Corp

st. benedict ang the best

----------


## VAINessa

hi ! where's knowledge garden school? contact number pls?

----------


## stacy_gurl

knowledge garden is near st. micheal. across Country Mall.. Kanang padung st. micheal naa xay gamay placard knwledge garden this way.. or ask the school nalng there number is2333091 or 2316681. Please call and ask for MRS Brenda Yu their principal.. I think their tuition fee is all in. Meaning once you pay the tuition fee, you dont have to pay a single peso for the whole school year. Including namana mga programs and tuition fees. Im not very sure so call her lang

----------


## my_angel_bb

maau sad ang USC montessori...

----------


## ashmae_01

try pud frobel school atbang sa usc-ghs nice didto naa pjud cla mandarin
gnahan pud ko usc monetsori...

----------


## gwapakonoh!!

kinsa dinhi sa istorya nakabaw about ani nga school "sotero cabahug forum for literacy".... i really need to know gyud about sa tuition for the whole year. so advance daw ni nga school and minimal lang daw ang payment sa tuition, tinu.od? unsa gyud cya ka advance, like international schools?

----------


## princess_21

way barato dri? huhu kanang 16k paubos na pre-school...ky u know dghan pud bya di ka-afford ky crisis ron...

----------


## jayrandprincess

batw way affordable aside ani nga mga schools?

----------


## antipervert1984f

_Sa CIC. Around 25K lang ila tuition._

----------


## antipervert1984f

But I don't know unsa ilaha standards..

----------


## princess_21

ah cge il try to call..tanx

----------


## preciousmavs

unsay pasabot CIC? aha na dapit?

----------


## t-tHing

cambridge..

----------


## jecklai

why dont you try St Benedict in Redemptorist?  I can guarantee you that they really could do wonders to your child.

----------


## preciousmavs

sa marie ernestine mga pila kaha ang tuition para sa nursery?

----------


## kiekim

> unsay pasabot CIC? aha na dapit?


colegio de inmaculada conception,naa sa gorordo ug mandaue.

----------


## sexy_roxy

kinsay naay number sa maria montessori intl school sa talamban, ngayo ta ko pls ky mg inquire ko nla..

----------


## preciousmavs

pila kahay tuition sa marie ernestine para sa nursery?

----------


## jem_malcolm

ang tuition sa MES nursery kay 38,000 wala pa labot sa books and uniforms.

----------


## jem_malcolm

Marie Ernestine School kay nindot pud ilang training diha sa mga students. it doesnt matter sa prize sa school mahal pud ang year but nindot pud ang learnings sa inyong anak. i have a daughter sa MES pareha raman og inudlo-an sa st. benedict before my child is yungit niya i thought dili sya ka kuha sa pronounciations but after 1 yr theres a big development jud sa akong daughter.

----------


## jem_malcolm

ang Marie Ernestine School english speaking jud ang mga students they will really trained the students to speak english inside the campus. pareha raman og tinudlu-an sa st. benedict the difference is the tuition lang jud.

----------


## antipervert1984f

Nice diay ang MES.. DIli ra biya pud sila mahal diba... 38k man 2 aku inquiry before.. Mypa dira diay naku gipaenroll aku kid kay duol ra sa amu. CIC na nua na ku xa gienroll. Okay ra bah ang CIC?

----------


## malditangtisay

> try pud frobel school atbang sa usc-ghs nice didto naa pjud cla mandarin
> gnahan pud ko usc monetsori...


hi. naa ka number sa frobel school? thanks in advance.

----------


## saskee14

*nice usc montessori academy.. 22t plus tuition sa kinder -
grade skol pare-pareha ra sad.. elementary 25t plus..
*

----------


## malditangtisay

> *nice usc montessori academy.. 22t plus tuition sa kinder -
> grade skol pare-pareha ra sad.. elementary 25t plus..
> *


mao na ila tuition fee this school year? at wat age ang kinder nila?

----------


## kiekim

> *nice usc montessori academy.. 22t plus tuition sa kinder -*
> *grade skol pare-pareha ra sad.. elementary 25t plus..*


 

baratu2 ra diay sila,i thought mahal around 30thou++,sayang oi!

----------


## saskee14

> mao na ila tuition fee this school year? at wat age ang kinder nila?


Preschool (2 1/2 - 6 years old)
8:30 -11:30 for a.m. sessions
1:00 - 4:00 for p.m. sessions

Primary Grades (6 - 9 years old)
8:30 - 3:30 for p.m.

----------


## doraexplorer

girls, dili 22k ang tuition sa USC Montessori uy, its 39k++ as of school yr '08-09 yr, i dont know if they've increased this school yr '09-'10... check out their website: Montessori Academy - Basic Education - University of San Carlos

im planning to enroll my son in USC MOntessori hopefully next yr when he's 3 turning 4.

but for the meantime that he's still 2 turning 3, I enrolled him in Daycare in Blessed Trinity Achievers Academy in Baseline Juana Osmena. barato ra P1,500.00 per month, AIRCON ila room sa daycare, 2x a week ila sched sa Daycare, No Uniforms, No Books. ila buhat kay play & social interaction, familiarization of letters and numbers, pang montessori ila gamit na materials. OK ra gyud for a 2 yr old barato ra and sakto ra gyud ilang mga activities for a 2 yr old. dili pressure. 

but of course I will transfer my son to USC Montessori next yr.

----------


## doraexplorer

8 students per class/ 2 teachers per class diay cla. ok sad ila mga teachers. THe reason also why I enrolled my son there kay sayangan ko kung diretso nako cya enroll sa expensive school nya igo lang muhilak sa class and makig-uli na dayun. so para ma anad sa cya sa concept na school and on my part dili kaayo sayang sa pocke. fortunately on my part, buotan ra ako anak, behave and willing to learn gyud cya sa school. pero I've seen gyud kids na igo lang ihatud sa ila sakyanan nya after sulod classroom hilak dayun gawas dayun tambay lng sa cla ila yaya gawas waiting for their sundo.

----------


## ronz_rodz

tnx sa mga info sis.. but sa ako nephew and niece gipa school sa maria montessori diha sa gorordo and tua pud sa maria ernestine kaso medyo mahal2x ilang tuitiuon... sulit man pud kay english speaking.. daghang activities pud

----------


## d`monyita

*Child Learning Foundation* sa Happy Valley. *#2 Private School sa Cebu City in the recent NAT*. #1 is the school across Bright Academy in Banilad... forgot na name. Sorry.

Child Learning Foundation population is conducive to learning. They are pretty strict when it comes to speaking in English that even those in the school canteen have to speak English. 

Honestly speaking....you should speak English at home if you want your child to speak good English. Do not expect the school to teach that. They need to be comfortable in speaking in English.

In CLF reasonable lang ang tuition. Check out their website Child Learning Foundation. Tuition schedule is there.

----------


## doraexplorer

> _English speaking bah ang mga bata sa USC Montessori?_


English as a first language starts at home.

----------


## stjohn

> English as a first language starts at home.



agree ko ani. maau gyud anaron ang mga bata pag estorya english sa balay.

----------


## sasy

hi any recommendation school duol dapit sa amo? were currently in manila man gud but will be relocatng in cebu this feb na. I have a daughter who will turn 2 this april. shes tsinoy. 

tabang ug info pls..thx

----------


## desperada

> hi any recommendation school duol dapit sa amo? were currently in manila man gud but will be relocatng in cebu this feb na. I have a daughter who will turn 2 this april. shes tsinoy. 
> 
> tabang ug info pls..thx


 
if shes tsinoy try childlink..sa v.rama..pero dpende asa pud inyo dri sa cebu

----------


## sasy

> if shes tsinoy try childlink..sa v.rama..pero dpende asa pud inyo dri sa cebu


sis sa consolacion mi puhon magpuyo...ok sa ako kahit somewhere mandaue..thx

----------


## kiekim

i am not so sure if unsa pa lain school diha sa area sa mandaue n consolacion area who offers pre-school level esp. with your daughters age,ako nhibaw-an man gud kay ang sacred heart school, kinder ra ila pre-elem level...Royal Oaks International School  in Alang-alang, Mandaue offers pre-school education (Toddler, Nursery 1, Nursery 2, Kindergarten 1, and Kindergarten 2.

----------


## kiekim

try pud sa Children's Paradise Montessori School in barangay Canduman, Mandaue they offer Montessori type of education for toddlers and pre-schoolers.

----------


## 8_cRawlin_baby_8

ka sosyal pud sa mga gipang suggest diri oi. di namo ma afford huhuhu

nice unta noh og naay jud budget. 

akong 4-yr old boy this skul year pa tawn mo skul. baranggay na lang siguro kay purdoy man. any other suggestion diha na pang masa and yet ang quality sa education is like previously mentioned?

mo matter jud diay ang bayad noh? kung mahal nindot ang training. og barato kuyaig sad? ana diay na? 

huhuhu luoy pud sa akong baby oi...

----------


## sasy

> try pud sa Children's Paradise Montessori School in barangay Canduman, Mandaue they offer Montessori type of education for toddlers and pre-schoolers.


sis thx ka a u sa imo info...ako na gi note....thxthx :Smiley:

----------


## rambutan

hala, mu skool na jud ako bby.. parang kailan lang.. hahaha  :Cheesy: 
 2 years old na ako bby, perteng katabian and mangita na jud xa ug attention pirmi.. mamira pirmi para mkig duwa.. 
 :Cheesy:  
bookmarked

----------


## shapes

i enrolled my son at Bethany Christian School, 37k upon enrollment ang payment in full na cya.English and Chinese, super admire ko nila when it comes to standard of teaching, training and discipline..wla ko masulti..sulit jd amo bayad now that my son will be graduating na this 27th, mg k1 na cya by june..english speaking jd ang mga bata nya well disciplined cla, naay uban nga dli mkapasar sa ila standard ma transfer twn sa ubn school.

----------


## d`monyita

I am very pleased at the way Child Learning Foundation has nurtured my son. Granted.... he is naturally intelligent (di sa nagmamayabang hehe).... they built on what came naturally and now my son is graduating from Preschool with flying colors!  :Smiley:  

They deal with your son's IQ as well as EQ! For toddlers and playgroup you can give your child a trial session for a month or two before you actually commit to a whole year! That should give your child a chance to acclimatize to his class and his classmates WITHOUT spending for the WHOLE YEAR only to find out that your child is not yet ready for school.

They are NOT that expensive too. I am attaching their TUITION FEES and MODES OF PAYMENT for school year 2010 - 2011. Check it out!  If you want me to show you guys around... feel free to PM me. They really give you your money's worth and more!
.

----------


## mhaw

> I am very pleased at the way Child Learning Foundation has nurtured my son. Granted.... he is naturally intelligent (di sa nagmamayabang hehe).... they built on what came naturally and now my son is graduating from Preschool with flying colors!  
> 
> They deal with your son's IQ as well as EQ! For toddlers and playgroup you can give your child a trial session for a month or two before you actually commit to a whole year! That should give your child a chance to acclimatize to his class and his classmates WITHOUT spending for the WHOLE YEAR only to find out that your child is not yet ready for school.
> 
> They are NOT that expensive too. I am attaching their TUITION FEES and MODES OF PAYMENT for school year 2010 - 2011. Check it out!  If you want me to show you guys around... feel free to PM me. They really give you your money's worth and more!
> .



asa ni dapita imu gi ingon bro?exact location and landmark plz! TIA

----------


## d`monyita

> asa ni dapita imu gi ingon bro?exact location and landmark plz! TIA


2nd street sa happy valley. 

Cebu City Map: V. Rama Ave., Happy Valley Road

this is NOT childlink ha. childlink is along v.rama. CLF is inside happy valley.

PM me when you go there so i can also meet u.  :Smiley:

----------


## mhaw

layo2x pod diay ni sa amoa bro! nahan unta ko try para sa ako 5 years old na girl! tsk tsk tsk tsk!

----------


## kenrie_27

Montessori lng na bro

----------


## cutycute

> kinsay naay number sa maria montessori intl school sa talamban, ngayo ta ko pls ky mg inquire ko nla..


talamban campus kay 343-9302 or 3439323...pero i suggest sa gorordo nga MMIS nimu i-enroll ang imung baby coz lahi ang akong impressions sa mga bata diha nga campus sa talamban then ang mga teachers pud. You know why? ang mga admin or tag-iya sa school kay ilang mga anak kay naa pud diha nag skwela then ang mga teachers kay mura magpanuko ug discipline or sulti sa mga bata kay ma-apil unya ang anak sa tig-iya or stuff like that..basta...as in...im not connected with that school..but i just knew it...

----------


## cutycute

> _English speaking bah ang mga bata sa USC Montessori?_


i think dili... kay one of the philisophies sa authentic montessori kay ang home language jud ang sundon, so kung bisaya ang bata sa balay...bisay-an sad sa teacher...

----------


## cutycute

> 8 students per class/ 2 teachers per class diay cla. ok sad ila mga teachers. THe reason also why I enrolled my son there kay sayangan ko kung diretso nako cya enroll sa expensive school nya igo lang muhilak sa class and makig-uli na dayun. so para ma anad sa cya sa concept na school and on my part dili kaayo sayang sa pocke. fortunately on my part, buotan ra ako anak, behave and willing to learn gyud cya sa school. pero I've seen gyud kids na igo lang ihatud sa ila sakyanan nya after sulod classroom hilak dayun gawas dayun tambay lng sa cla ila yaya gawas waiting for their sundo.


if ingun ani gani...dili jud na i-tolerate nga magtambay lang ang bata sa gawas with the yaya..u know, kids can be very manipulative, one can tell kung ang bata is tinoud jud sya nga naay "separation anxiety" or tripping lang, kanang i-try lang nya ang mga teachers or guardians kung madala ba niya sa iyang hilak2x...didto sa maria montessori gorordo, naka-try man ko hatud sa akong niece, kanang mga maghilak2x, ipasulod jud na sa mga tchers...then, pa bya-an jud sa guardian ang bata, mga 1 week ra ang grace period nga makasulod ang parents sa bata nga naghilak, after a week...wala najuy sudlanay...independence is one of the aims of montessori..unsaun man pagka independent ana kung naa pirmi ang parent sa tupad...then, after 2 weeks...ma amaze na lng ka nga ang kadtong naghilak2x nga bata, musulod na sa room without tears, then usahay, dili na ganahan mu-uli kay gusto na lng mu work ug mga materials... :Smiley:

----------


## desperada

st.theresas college nice pud kaayo...diha nag school akong 5 y.o na daughter...

----------


## d`monyita

that is weird... not putting the location. hehehe

----------


## rambutan

^^ bitaw.. confusing kaayu.  :Smiley: 
we'll wait for full info.

----------


## kiekim

^^^very interested unta with this school kay affordable ra esp. now i have 2 toddlers nga paeskwelahon but ngano incomplete man ang detalye,no school location and incomplete info. abt if how many/what level they offer... :Confused:

----------


## itsmezoe

hello! ask lang ko feedback/comments sa st benedict sa may redemtorist? ako daughter gud will be enroll this coming sy 2010-2011 naka pareserve na iya daddy.... hope you can give me some words...thank you... :smiley:

----------


## sexy_roxy

> talamban campus kay 343-9302 or 3439323...pero i suggest sa gorordo nga MMIS nimu i-enroll ang imung baby coz lahi ang akong impressions sa mga bata diha nga campus sa talamban then ang mga teachers pud. You know why? ang mga admin or tag-iya sa school kay ilang mga anak kay naa pud diha nag skwela then ang mga teachers kay mura magpanuko ug discipline or sulti sa mga bata kay ma-apil unya ang anak sa tig-iya or stuff like that..basta...as in...im not connected with that school..but i just knew it...



sa marie ernestine school nko gipa skwela ako daughter... maayo man ang MESch....mag Kinder 1 na ds coming school yr...

----------


## cheekychamz

hi mam how much the tuition fee of betany for pre-elementary?

----------


## cheekychamz

unsay meaning CIC? were ne dapit?

----------


## kiekim

> unsay meaning CIC? were ne dapit?



its COLEGIO DE LA INMACULADA CONCEPCION,located in gorordo n they have also one branch in mandaue.

----------


## JED

i have 3.4yr old son, ganahan nko mag pa eskoyla nya sa playgroup but financially dili pa me kaayo ready sa akong husband. Back of my mind i think makaya ra man kung kayahon. Malooy ko sa ako anak kay less people inter-action may kod sya kay limited raman ang people sa balay like everday iya ra yaya iya mka uban. If mogawas man gani sya sa balay, mkad**** ra jud kay mag luto pa. Feeling nko ma guilty ko kung dili nko sya pa eskoylahon. Ako purpose na ako sya e send to school para ma exposed ang ma develop sya properly. 

Hi guyz, what do you suggest? Our place is in Liloan, taga liloan members unsa kahay nindot nga school duol sa ato?

----------


## JED

my greatest joy is to see my children happy and healthy.

----------


## diamme

> hello! ask lang ko feedback/comments sa st benedict sa may redemtorist? ako daughter gud will be enroll this coming sy 2010-2011 naka pareserve na iya daddy.... hope you can give me some words...thank you...


bitaw.. commnts pls..

----------


## jestine

> i think dili... kay one of the philisophies sa authentic montessori kay ang home language jud ang sundon, so kung bisaya ang bata sa balay...bisay-an sad sa teacher...


Hehehe! I beg to disagree. we do not teach using our dialect. we teach in straight English, and use the dialect only if we have to. This philosophy would apply in other countries, where their native language is of wide usage. Most, if not all of our students speak English, because that's the way they were taught at home. However, for those who speak our dialect, they have been observed to have had great improvement in terms of their English speaking skills at the end of the school year.

----------


## Snowfly

All my 4 children started nursery till prep at St. Benedicts,,,the one near Redemptorist school. Owned by Ms. Lygia Ybanez, a former nun/sister. Its one of the most expensive preparatory school during that time,,,,,I dont care, coz I want to give them the best. 

When they took the entrance exam. for grade 1 at Sacred heart school,,,,,,believe me they all ranked top 3 or 5

My 2 girls graduated elem. and h.s. at Sacred Heart school for girls, at Avila st. Capitol area and my 2 boys also graduated elem. and  h.s. at Sacred Heart school for boys at Mango near CIC. 

Yes,,,,,Grabeh ang overall fees plus the tutorials,,,,but its really worth it coz when they were in college already,,,wala jud sila nag lisod,,,peanuts lang,,,they say hehehe

Now, 3 of them are already professionals and 1 in 3rd year college. I hope these schools I mentioned are still living up to their high standard of education and discipline until now.

----------


## d`monyita

> try lang tawag..bag o paman gud ni sila......very cheap ra dyud kaau ni sila...



dong... do u know them? TELL THEM they have incomplete info... ila gud na ADVERTISEMENT sa web... they should answer the basic WHO, WHAT, WHEN, WHERE, HOW questions.

mura nga pero fly by night pala.... o di ba? now here...then nowhere in a month or two...

----------


## rambutan

simple  question kunga asa di matubag.. sure ni? 
emailed yet no answer.

----------


## diamme

> simple  question kunga asa di matubag.. sure ni? 
> emailed yet no answer.


walay answe pa bitaw cla..

----------


## desperada

ang ilang sa form nga pa fill apan kay coorum kaayo wala name sa school add,phone...ang naka suwat lang kay registration form...kuyawa basad ani oiz...

----------


## d`monyita

hmmmmm wala pa rin balita? weird. deleting that link.

----------


## cutycute

> Hehehe! I beg to disagree. we do not teach using our dialect. we teach in straight English, and use the dialect only if we have to. This philosophy would apply in other countries, where their native language is of wide usage. Most, if not all of our students speak English, because that's the way they were taught at home. However, for those who speak our dialect, they have been observed to have had great improvement in terms of their English speaking skills at the end of the school year.


ok..i stand corrected..!! thanks... :Smiley:

----------


## karljadon

Personally dili kaayo ko ganahan sa mga school sa mga pre-school nga focus ra kaayo sa academic, naa ba include nga daghan sila sa mga activities such as different music, different sports, painting/drawing, tree planting, animal care and other outdoor activities....I don't know if there are school offering of similar concept from nursery to kinder kana lang less than 30k ang overall fee.....

just make some sample modules here

monday - music/painting or drawing
tuesday - different music 
wednesday - academic
thursday - academic
friday - sports/outdoor activities,like tree planting

akong anak naa sa CEC (Cebu Eastern College) for me maayo sila sab sa academic especially sa math, pero wala kaayo sila ani mga other learning like music, sports and other outdoor activities.....



as proud dad my son is first honor sa nursery and secial award sa chinise....

----------


## itsmezoe

> All my 4 children started nursery till prep at St. Benedicts,,,the one near Redemptorist school. Owned by Ms. Lygia Ybanez, a former nun/sister. Its one of the most expensive preparatory school during that time,,,,,I dont care, coz I want to give them the best. 
> 
> When they took the entrance exam. for grade 1 at Sacred heart school,,,,,,believe me they all ranked top 3 or 5
> 
> My 2 girls graduated elem. and h.s. at Sacred Heart school for girls, at Avila st. Capitol area and my 2 boys also graduated elem. and h.s. at Sacred Heart school for boys at Mango near CIC. 
> 
> Yes,,,,,Grabeh ang overall fees plus the tutorials,,,,but its really worth it coz when they were in college already,,,wala jud sila nag lisod,,,peanuts lang,,,they say hehehe
> 
> Now, 3 of them are already professionals and 1 in 3rd year college. I hope these schools I mentioned are still living up to their high standard of education and discipline until now.


THANK YOU MS SNOW... mahal gyud ghapon sila krn 47K and they informed us that they will increase this coming school year ...  :Smiley:  more info pls for st ben.... :Cheesy:

----------


## vanniedosa

good thing i stumbled upon this site =)

i am seriously thinking of SFAS, St Ben and MMIS. Libog ko ha, where ang location sa Ma.Enrnestine?

so which is better diay? Montesori based or Traditional?

----------


## cake_eater

kinsa kabalo kung pila tuition fee sa woodridge school, it's a school across bright diay.. ive heard a lot of good things about sa school. in fact nag num 1 daw cla sa NAT ba to.. not sure. 

any info is greatly appreciated..

tnx..

----------


## d`monyita

> kinsa kabalo kung pila tuition fee sa woodridge school, it's a school across bright diay.. ive heard a lot of good things about sa school. in fact nag num 1 daw cla sa NAT ba to.. not sure. 
> 
> any info is greatly appreciated..
> 
> tnx..


i do not know how much their tuition is. and yes... they were number 1.  if you live in talamban that is a MUCH BETTER choice than bright. hehehe

if you live in BANAWA, LABANGON, GUADALUPE, TALISAY area.... i totally recommend *CHILD LEARNING FOUNDATION* sa Happy Valley. 

they were a VERY CLOSE second place in the National Achievement Test!
.

----------


## diamme

eyy ni reply na ang taga prodigy..ako nlgn i copy-paste ila tubag: 

We are located on M.C. Briones Street (aka Mandaue Hi-way) on the 2nd
floor of the CTO Building. This building is situated between BPI (near St.
Paul's College) and Bank of Commerce (near YY & Company), and directly
across from Hi-Way Central building. Our facility is brand new, just
completing renovations next week.
Unfortunately, we do not have trial sessions prepared. However, we would
like to invite you to our Grand Opening on Saturday May 15th from 9am to
4pm. We will have an open house and you can tour our facility and register
your child if you choose to do so. Our Educational Administrator will be
on hand to answer any questions that you may have of our curriculum and
teaching methods. We will also have refreshments, games and entertainment.
If you have any other questions, please do not hesitate to contact us via
e-mail or call (032)518-8890 and speak to Vella or Mae. Thank you very
much for your inquiry and we hope to see you and your child at our Grand
Opening on Saturday May 15th!

----------


## cricketdbuster

i just want to get more information about blessed trinity achievers academy.
do they speak english in the classroom?my daughter is 2yrs and 4mos.we converse to her in english and we could say that english is already her primary language.

----------


## cricketdbuster

> girls, dili 22k ang tuition sa USC Montessori uy, its 39k++ as of school yr '08-09 yr, i dont know if they've increased this school yr '09-'10... check out their website: Montessori Academy - Basic Education - University of San Carlos
> 
> im planning to enroll my son in USC MOntessori hopefully next yr when he's 3 turning 4.
> 
> but for the meantime that he's still 2 turning 3, I enrolled him in Daycare in Blessed Trinity Achievers Academy in Baseline Juana Osmena. barato ra P1,500.00 per month, AIRCON ila room sa daycare, 2x a week ila sched sa Daycare, No Uniforms, No Books. ila buhat kay play & social interaction, familiarization of letters and numbers, pang montessori ila gamit na materials. OK ra gyud for a 2 yr old barato ra and sakto ra gyud ilang mga activities for a 2 yr old. dili pressure. 
> 
> but of course I will transfer my son to USC Montessori next yr.


i just want to get more information about blessed trinity achievers academy.
do they speak english in the classroom?my daughter is 2yrs and 4mos.we converse to her in english and we could say that english is already her primary language.

----------


## d`monyita

> i just want to get more information about blessed trinity achievers academy.
> do they speak english in the classroom?my daughter is 2yrs and 4mos.we converse to her in english and we could say that english is already her primary language.


My son was born knowing English as his primary language. Everyone speaks English to him. As a result, he is a 6-yr-old with a vocabulary of a 10-yr-old IMO. He loves to read, he loves to converse and I love that he loves those.

When it was time for him to go to school, I chose a school that supported the teaching/training we were giving him at home. In Child Learning Foundation everyone spoke English in school. Even the canteen staff and the janitress. Everyone who steps into the school is more or less expected to adhere to that rule.

If you want more info, don't hesitate to PM me.  :Smiley: 

.

----------


## doraexplorer

> Hehehe! I beg to disagree. we do not teach using our dialect. we teach in straight English, and use the dialect only if we have to. This philosophy would apply in other countries, where their native language is of wide usage. Most, if not all of our students speak English, because that's the way they were taught at home. However, for those who speak our dialect, they have been observed to have had great improvement in terms of their English speaking skills at the end of the school year.


hello, are you still accepting new enrollees for this school yr?

----------


## doraexplorer

> My son was born knowing English as his primary language. Everyone speaks English to him. As a result, he is a 6-yr-old with a vocabulary of a 10-yr-old IMO. He loves to read, he loves to converse and I love that he loves those.
> 
> When it was time for him to go to school, I chose a school that supported the teaching/training we were giving him at home. In Child Learning Foundation everyone spoke English in school. Even the canteen staff and the janitress. Everyone who steps into the school is more or less expected to adhere to that rule.
> 
> If you want more info, don't hesitate to PM me. 
> 
> .


Is Child Learning Foundation a Catholic school or Christian?

----------


## d`monyita

It is a Christian school  :Smiley:

----------


## doraexplorer

> It is a Christian school


but does CLF accept Catholic students? hope you dont mind, and i ask this with no  malice, in what ways does it differ from a Catholic school? I really have no idea since I do not have Christian acquiantances or so I think ... I visited the website and their tuition fees are very very affordable....

----------


## doraexplorer

> i just want to get more information about blessed trinity achievers academy.
> do they speak english in the classroom?my daughter is 2yrs and 4mos.we converse to her in english and we could say that english is already her primary language.


well i think all private schools use English as a medium of instruction....
during the time my child was enrolled in their daycare program his classmates primary languge was English pero sympre since they were 2-3 yrs old that time, they do not really converse with each other much.... their daycare program is all about social interaction, familiarization of the alphabets,etc through montessori materials, singing, dancing..... with regards to their actual preschool I have no idea kay wala nami ngadto..... It was a good experience for a 2-3 yr old  child, when my child started kay dili gyud to cya mulihok at first and dili mu interact with others but kadugayan sociable na cya, that was what I all wanted that time (social interaction w/ other kids).... their daycare program is on a monthly basis and 1500 ra so kung dili ka ka uyon no regrets... hehehe. their daycare sad diay is all year round APRiL and MAY open sad cla for Daycare sessions....

----------


## d`monyita

> but does CLF accept Catholic students? hope you dont mind, and i ask this with no  malice, in what ways does it differ from a Catholic school? I really have no idea since I do not have Christian acquiantances or so I think ... I visited the website and their tuition fees are very very affordable....


yes. a lot of the students are catholic. pm coming your way.  :Smiley:

----------


## ashmae_01

hi wanna ask lng unsa pa lain na school na modawat ug 2yrs old? my daughter jaz turned 2 last april nd she's enrolled now in blessed trinity bt im planning to transfer her to other school ky sa blessed trinity mn gud monthly man cla...gusto nko 1yr. na cya sa frobel 2 1/2 yrs. olds papud ilang dawaton..

----------


## ashmae_01

> My son was born knowing English as his primary language. Everyone speaks English to him. As a result, he is a 6-yr-old with a vocabulary of a 10-yr-old IMO. He loves to read, he loves to converse and I love that he loves those.
> 
> When it was time for him to go to school, I chose a school that supported the teaching/training we were giving him at home. In Child Learning Foundation everyone spoke English in school. Even the canteen staff and the janitress. Everyone who steps into the school is more or less expected to adhere to that rule.
> 
> If you want more info, don't hesitate to PM me. 
> 
> .



nice unta dri mam bt 2 1/2 yrs. old pud ilang dawaton...huhuhu gnahan njud unta ko pa skwelahon akong daughter

----------


## d`monyita

did u go there na? there is assessment pa man. go visit tomorrow kay i will be there mga 9:30-11:30

----------


## mama taks

any feedback about CNU? mag offer sila ug Nursery this June...

----------


## Piatttos

Hi , how about in Lapulapu City? Anybody who can provide feedback on the following schools:

Cebu Kiddie Center, Camella, LLC
St Dominic Savio (preschool)
St Augustine International School (preschool)
Holy Infant School

Thanks! I am running out of time, I haven't decided yet for my 4 year old.

----------


## sweetyswan

can anyone provide information on these schools? TIA! we are from manila. kindly reply in tagalog/english. I would really appreciate your help.  : )

St. Benedict (Redemptorist/A.S. Fortuna)
Ma. Montessori (Gorordo/Talamban)
USC Montessori
Bethany Christian School
Woodridge

tuition?
approach?
well-trained teachers?
are they strict in English language?

thanks!

----------


## sweetyswan

can anyone provide information on these schools? TIA! we are from manila. kindly reply in tagalog/english. I would really appreciate your help.  : ) BTW, I have a 4-yr old.

St. Benedict (Redemptorist/A.S. Fortuna)
Ma. Montessori (Gorordo/Talamban)
USC Montessori
Bethany Christian School
Woodridge

tuition?
approach?
are they good in academics?
are  teachers well-trained?
are they strict in English language?

thanks!

----------


## indie

unsay inyong ma comment anang Mary Immaculate na school dapit sa Sacred center?
we're considering it , but i need more info/comments before we finally decide

----------


## indie

naa koy question that's bothering me a bit:

If makaafford ta ug sosyalon na skul for good education for our kids , but simpleng tao lang ta asta atong kids - dili kaha ma OP atong kids sa ilang mahalon na school? 

pasensyai ang pangutana sa simpleng low-profile na tao ha.

----------


## diamme

> naa koy question that's bothering me a bit:
> 
> If makaafford ta ug sosyalon na skul for good education for our kids , but simpleng tao lang ta asta atong kids - dili kaha ma OP atong kids sa ilang mahalon na school? 
> 
> pasensyai ang pangutana sa simpleng low-profile na tao ha.


hi! my kid's classmates have parents nga doctor, politicians, businessmen pero ako simpleng empleyado ra. ma intimidate lng cguru ka: ang mga yaya pa sosyalay. almost all the kids hinatud-kuha (meaning walay mag-jeep or any public transpo). pasabta lng imo anak nga d ta angay mauwaw. aron mada gyud niya hangtud madako  :Cheesy:

----------


## epoaxlan

> i do not know how much their tuition is. and yes... they were number 1.  if you live in talamban that is a MUCH BETTER choice than bright. hehehe
> 
> if you live in BANAWA, LABANGON, GUADALUPE, TALISAY area.... i totally recommend *CHILD LEARNING FOUNDATION* sa Happy Valley. 
> 
> they were a VERY CLOSE second place in the National Achievement Test!
> .


hi ma'am demonyita, pila pod tution sa CLF? strictly english jud ang language sa mga bata inside school premises?

----------


## epoaxlan

ok paba ang st. benedict school karon? pila kaha ang tuition nila karon for toddlers? modawat kaha clag empleyado ra ang parents sa bata?

----------


## indie

> hi! my kid's classmates have parents nga doctor, politicians, businessmen pero ako simpleng empleyado ra. ma intimidate lng cguru ka: ang mga yaya pa sosyalay. almost all the kids hinatud-kuha (meaning walay mag-jeep or any public transpo). pasabta lng imo anak nga d ta angay mauwaw. aron mada gyud niya hangtud madako


nice input. 
bitaw, kapicture ko ana na class of people(doctor, politicians, businessmen,ug uban) nya mag PTA meeting dayn na ba. yay ! murag mahilis ta ani dah. 
but for our kids' benefit , mag-influence by example lang pud ta ani to our bbs. di lang pud ta magpahipi sa daplin, assertive parents pud ta.  :Wink:

----------


## diamme

> nice input. 
> bitaw, kapicture ko ana na class of people(doctor, politicians, businessmen,ug uban) nya mag PTA meeting dayn na ba. yay ! murag mahilis ta ani dah. 
> but for our kids' benefit , mag-influence by example lang pud ta ani to our bbs. di lang pud ta magpahipi sa daplin, assertive parents pud ta.


speaking of which, wa pakoy na atenan nga PTA dah tsk tsk. anyway, murag wa may nangoment about good preschools... kanang sa Rainbow something school dapit Rama compound Basak, ok kaha na? thinking of transferring my kid to a cheaper skul next schoolyear...

----------


## indie

> speaking of which, wa pakoy na atenan nga PTA dah tsk tsk. anyway, murag wa may nangoment about good preschools... kanang sa Rainbow something school dapit Rama compound Basak, ok kaha na? thinking of transferring my kid to a cheaper skul next schoolyear...



if anha ka dapita i recommend KIDS' Daycare.
sulit jud. sayang lang kay namalhin mi ug balay.

this is how i described it
https://www.istorya.net/forums/family...ay-nindut.html

----------


## diamme

> if anha ka dapita i recommend KIDS' Daycare.
> sulit jud. sayang lang kay namalhin mi ug balay.
> 
> this is how i described it
> https://www.istorya.net/forums/family...ay-nindut.html


thanks! but how come the link isnt working? interested ko to go there and have my kid assessed. https://www.istorya.net/forums/index.php?topic=110649.0 - this is the link that was provided.

----------


## Sol_Itaire

> thanks! but how come the link isnt working? interested ko to go there and have my kid assessed. https://www.istorya.net/forums/index.php?topic=110649.0 - this is the link that was provided.


diri nalang sis ai:

Kids :: Welcome Kids

 :Smiley:

----------


## indie

> diri nalang sis ai:
> 
> Kids :: Welcome Kids



yes mao ni na school. simple siya but very effective. if napa lang mi diha south dapit, for sure akong kids anha japun nagschool unta karon.

----------


## diamme

thank you indie and solitaire. duol raman diay kau na nga skul sa amo, walking distance ra  :Smiley:  try kog adto this week. share unya sa inyo feedback or pm if you dont mind  :Smiley:

----------


## unsay_ngalan_nimo

ok lang bisan baratohon ang school basta you provide learning experience sad sa balay...  :Cheesy:  dili man kaayo mu count kung unsa ka nindot ang school kung maayo sad sa balay...  :Cheesy:  you just have to lteach your kid to love learning...

it starts at home.. unless wala ka time for your kid and you are willing to depend your kids not learning sa teacher..  :Cheesy:

----------


## indie

yes agree dapat maayo pud ang learnings sa balay kay masayang ang teachings sa school if walay follow-up sa balay.and vice versa.

still i believe na to bring out the potentials sa atong kids, we have to  give them the best resources that we can afford. by that i mean sa school na ato sila ienroll. school and home learnings supplement in each other . vice versa pa jud, hehe.

so dapat the best ang duha. kutob sa makaya sa parents.

----------


## maddox_pitt

> naa koy question that's bothering me a bit:
> 
> If makaafford ta ug sosyalon na skul for good education for our kids , but simpleng tao lang ta asta atong kids - dili kaha ma OP atong kids sa ilang mahalon na school? 
> 
> pasensyai ang pangutana sa simpleng low-profile na tao ha.


di na ma op mam oi...
katong gaskwela ko it was never an issue kung unsay job sa parents sa ko mga classmates... 
basta buotan lang ang bata ug makauyon siya sa ubang bata, wa nay prob mam oi  :Smiley: 
and i dont think kids would care either...

----------


## twins122009

> try pud sa Children's Paradise Montessori School in barangay Canduman, Mandaue they offer Montessori type of education for toddlers and pre-schoolers.


My daughter is a product of Children's paradise Montessori. I would say it's a nice school for your preschool. The teachers are very nice. Sure ko ma enjoy imo kids didto.  :Smiley:  You can check their website for more details of the school. Children's Paradise Montessori School | An authentic montessori school in Cebu, Philippines dedicated to the total development of the child. Awarded as Cebu's 2010 Montessori School Of The Year. or Children's Paradise Montessori School | Facebook

----------


## snowwhite

i don't really like harvest christian international school coz i know someone who goes there who's around 6, can only read a little but a consistent 1st honor student...i wonder how they teach the kids there.  i don't think they discipline them there either.

----------


## spike412

any schools na maayo sa mandaue area?

----------


## piglet31

Naa mo hibaw-an playgroup for 1 1/2 year old near wireless?

----------


## mom_in_cebu

Kids' Daycare is highly suggested! My son was enrolled there from PG2-Pg4. 5 years old pa lang sya kabalo na mubasa one, two three syllable-words...Daghan sila activites na e-ipahimo sa imo kids like singing, dancing and acting on stage para dli na mauwaw next time.... as in very good school jud...Medyo mahal pero worth it...

----------


## twistedANGEL25

*Try sa Southcrest sis.My niece was enrolled there for the time being that she and her mom was here in Cebu.She was 5 years old at that time and I can really say that they have a great way of teaching kids,kay ang akong niece,she wouldnt stop learning how to read.Dali ra kaayo siya nakat-on didto.

But pricewise,I think it's kind of steep.But its one of the best man*

----------


## Sol_Itaire

> Kids' Daycare is highly suggested! My son was enrolled there from PG2-Pg4. 5 years old pa lang sya kabalo na mubasa one, two three syllable-words...Daghan sila activites na e-ipahimo sa imo kids like singing, dancing and acting on stage para dli na mauwaw next time.... as in very good school jud...Medyo mahal pero worth it...


glad you had a nice experience there. worked there when it was starting. the programs are really designed to make the preschooler's life a memorable one. they don't stress the children there.  :Smiley: 

the tuition fee includes all materials, shirt, and bag.

Kids :: Welcome Kids

----------


## necrotic freak

^^pila tution fee nila?

----------


## yiennahs

SAINT ALPHONSUS CATHOLIC SCHOOL kay didto ko nag elementary until highschool  :Wink:

----------


## Sol_Itaire

> ^^pila tution fee nila?


tawag lang didto bro

Kids' Daycare & Afterschool Center
#18 Lemon St., Basak, Cebu City
261-9564

----------


## necrotic freak

ok salamat...

----------


## piglet31

> My daughter is a product of Children's paradise Montessori. I would say it's a nice school for your preschool. The teachers are very nice. Sure ko ma enjoy imo kids didto.  You can check their website for more details of the school. Children's Paradise Montessori School | An authentic montessori school in Cebu, Philippines dedicated to the total development of the child. Awarded as Cebu's 2010 Montessori School Of The Year. or Children's Paradise Montessori School | Facebook


Tagpila tuition fee diri for toddlers? Kinsa nakahibaw?

----------


## maeybretz

> any schools na maayo sa mandaue area?



Ako anak naa sa Prodigy Child Development Center ng skwela advance kau ang training and barato ang tuition fee.wla na extra fees na bayaran.naa ra xa located sa highway mandaue.

----------


## tessF

> Ako anak naa sa Prodigy Child Development Center ng skwela advance kau ang training and barato ang tuition fee.wla na extra fees na bayaran.naa ra xa located sa highway mandaue.


unsa nga building ni sis? taga mandaue man ko... ngita ko ani for my 2yrs old daughter

----------


## maeybretz

> unsa nga building ni sis? taga mandaue man ko... ngita ko ani for my 2yrs old daughter


naa n xa sa highway mandaue buyon sa happy mart atbang sa higway cntral.taas na building nya yellow ang gate naa sa second floor tapad na sa Korean ukay2 store.pwd sad ka mka tawg nila 4223464.

----------


## mmh

> My daughter is a product of Children's paradise Montessori. I would say it's a nice school for your preschool. The teachers are very nice. Sure ko ma enjoy imo kids didto.  You can check their website for more details of the school. Children's Paradise Montessori School | An authentic montessori school in Cebu, Philippines dedicated to the total development of the child. Awarded as Cebu's 2010 Montessori School Of The Year. or Children's Paradise Montessori School | Facebook


Hi Sis! We are planning to enroll my kid (3yrs old in June) sa ila summer class and eventually sa June dha. Di ra ba ni englisera amu anak, perting pagkabisdak, ok ra kaha didto? makat-on kaha?

----------


## mmh

> Tagpila tuition fee diri for toddlers? Kinsa nakahibaw?


Niadto mi pag open house ng Children's Paradise

tuition is P42000
misc and teacher's dev't P4000
school supplies for the year p4000
snacks 500/month

----------


## necrotic freak

^^mahal ra pod kaayo ni nga school para pang toddler lang.. unsa ra gud ilang lesson ana, color2x, kanta2x, identification sa mga shapes.. tingali kung grade schooler na ok ra.. pero kung way blema sa wawart aw ok ra pod.. hehe

----------


## maeybretz

> ^^mahal ra pod kaayo ni nga school para pang toddler lang.. unsa ra gud ilang lesson ana, color2x, kanta2x, identification sa mga shapes.. tingali kung grade schooler na ok ra.. pero kung way blema sa wawart aw ok ra pod.. hehe


try sa Prodigy child devt center.barato ra ila tuition fee.nindot sad jd ila training.

----------


## necrotic freak

^^pila mang baratoha?

----------


## snussy

> Niadto mi pag open house ng Children's Paradise
> 
> tuition is P42000
> misc and teacher's dev't P4000
> school supplies for the year p4000
> snacks 500/month


hi sis, maypag mag sacred heart school - ateneo de cebu nalang ka.
my 3 yr old daughter is in nursery 1

53,000 ang tuition
all included ang materials, books, (tanan jud)
snacks included
helper/teacher assistant in the classroom included
2 set of uniform free + PE uniform
8-10 students per classroom

very advantage sa living within the area (mandaue) kay duul ra considering mahal na ang gas ron
then their moral values are being strictly implemented
prayers and attending the mass is being introduced na to 3 years old

----------


## randzg

My daughter is scheduled for assessment this april 6 at USC-Montessori. Is there any reservation fee? If naa, do i have to pay it after the assessment?. Please let me know, so i can be ready. Thanks.

----------


## joanrie777

> hi sis, maypag mag sacred heart school - ateneo de cebu nalang ka.
> my 3 yr old daughter is in nursery 1
> 
> 53,000 ang tuition
> all included ang materials, books, (tanan jud)
> snacks included
> helper/teacher assistant in the classroom included
> 2 set of uniform free + PE uniform
> 8-10 students per classroom
> ...


Sis, upfront ni ilang payment? Or every month?

----------


## joanrie777

Murag nice pud ni siya for tots oh: Welcome to Prodigy - Child Developement Center

Barato ra ilang tuition fee.  :Smiley:

----------


## joanrie777

> any schools na maayo sa mandaue area?


Sis, kani ai...sa Hi-way mandaue rajud. 

Welcome to Prodigy - Child Developement Center

----------


## joanrie777

> Kids' Daycare is highly suggested! My son was enrolled there from PG2-Pg4. 5 years old pa lang sya kabalo na mubasa one, two three syllable-words...Daghan sila activites na e-ipahimo sa imo kids like singing, dancing and acting on stage para dli na mauwaw next time.... as in very good school jud...Medyo mahal pero worth it...


Kids :: Welcome Kids

mao na sis?

----------


## diamme

how about CDCC?

----------


## Sol_Itaire

> Kids :: Welcome Kids
> 
> mao na sis?


yup that's their website

----------


## em_b

di ko sure sa preschool pero ako anak sa MMIS elementary, kuntento ko

----------


## mom_in_cebu

> Kids :: Welcome Kids
> 
> mao na sis?



yes sis mao ni xa... :Thumbs Up:

----------


## bluetwinge

unsa man gyud ang maayo.. montessori or traditional.... i have 3 kids... eldest is 5 y.o, confused asa pa skwela... any nice prep school in cebu south? kana dili molapas sa pardo from minglanilla :Smiley:  thanks

----------


## crazy_lazy

> yup that's their website


dili ko familiar sa location..asa na dapit? like what establishments ang duol sa Kids' daycare and afterschool?

----------


## joanrie777

> dili ko familiar sa location..asa na dapit? like what establishments ang duol sa Kids' daycare and afterschool?


It's located in Hway Mandaue Sis. Kung mag gikan ka diri mai Jollibee AS Fortuna, buyon anah...before BPI. I'm going there on Monday pra ma enroll akong bugoy for their summer class and to check if ready na bah jud siya for june. Here's the thread for the summer class: https://www.istorya.net/forums/campus...er-baby-2.html

----------


## crazy_lazy

> It's located in Hway Mandaue Sis. Kung mag gikan ka diri mai Jollibee AS Fortuna, buyon anah...before BPI. I'm going there on Monday pra ma enroll akong bugoy for their summer class and to check if ready na bah jud siya for june. Here's the thread for the summer class: https://www.istorya.net/forums/campus...er-baby-2.html


aw ok..medyo lau2 sad dah from our place now. In fairness, gnahn ko sa ilang facilities..any idea how much ilang tuition? everyday ang class? wat ang sked? sorry ask nalng ko nimo daan...para naa ko idea sa akong i share sa akong hubby later..ngscouting namn gud mi ug schools para ako baby..so far, two pa amo na visit.

----------


## joanrie777

> aw ok..medyo lau2 sad dah from our place now. In fairness, gnahn ko sa ilang facilities..any idea how much ilang tuition? everyday ang class? wat ang sked? sorry ask nalng ko nimo daan...para naa ko idea sa akong i share sa akong hubby later..ngscouting namn gud mi ug schools para ako baby..so far, two pa amo na visit.


Asa diay inyoha sis? Amoa kay Mabolo raman, okay rang byahe. At least dili ni maboring akong Bugoy oi, kay murag he's so restless at home and dili pud ko ganahan mag sige siya ug gawas gud ky awayon sa mga bata and ma out of place sya pirme kay puryabuyag ang istoryaan mickey mouse ug uban pang cartoons nga iyang tan-awon. D ka relate ang mga bata sa gawas.  :Sad: 

The details of their tuition fee kay naa sa ubos. 

PRODIGY Child Development Centre 
CTO Building, 2nd Floor, M.C. Briones (Highway), Mandaue City
LEARNING CENTRE

1. Our Learning Centre provides hands-on learning activities designed to prepare your child to enter into compulsory education with head start with the basics of English, Reading, Writing, Math and Science. We also provide your child with activities that encourage their imagination and creativity through music and art projects.

2. Fees 
a. Monthly Fee: P1,500 
b. Registration Fee: P1,500  pays for; 
i. 2 uniforms 
ii. Backpack 
iii. All supplies needed for the whole year

3. No shopping required: We provide everything your child will need. All you need to do is pick it up from us! 
4. Two Levels 
a. Beginners: 2  3 years old 
b. Advanced: 4  5 years old 
5. Four 2  hour sessions, each accommodating 20 children per session 
a. 8am to 10am 
b. 10:30am to 12:30pm 
c. 1pm to 3pm 
d. 3:30pm to 5:30pm 
- From Monday to Friday

CHILD CARE CENTRE

1. Our Child Care Centre provides a safe environment for your child to spend a few hours or the entire day, providing them with the same learning activities as we offer in our learning centre. 
2. Fees 
a. Up to 2 hours: P50 
b. Additional hours: P25 
c. Daily Rate (Up to 10 hours): P250 
d. Weekly Rates (5 days): P750 
e. Monthly Rates (Mon-Fri): P2,250 
- From Monday to Saturday

!!!WE ALSO HAVE SUMMER CLASS PROGRAM!!!

For more inquiries contact us at 422-3464 or log on to our website, Welcome to Prodigy - Child Developement Center , and register online.

----------


## crazy_lazy

> Asa diay inyoha sis? Amoa kay Mabolo raman, okay rang byahe. At least dili ni maboring akong Bugoy oi, kay murag he's so restless at home and dili pud ko ganahan mag sige siya ug gawas gud ky awayon sa mga bata and ma out of place sya pirme kay puryabuyag ang istoryaan mickey mouse ug uban pang cartoons nga iyang tan-awon. D ka relate ang mga bata sa gawas. 
> 
> The details of their tuition fee kay naa sa ubos. 
> 
> PRODIGY Child Development Centre 
> CTO Building, 2nd Floor, M.C. Briones (Highway), Mandaue City
> LEARNING CENTRE
> 
> 1. Our Learning Centre provides hands-on learning activities designed to prepare your child to enter into compulsory education with head start with the basics of English, Reading, Writing, Math and Science. We also provide your child with activities that encourage their imagination and creativity through music and art projects.
> ...


ay sis..sorry wala ta ngkasinabot..i was referring to the kids daycare and afteschool katong sa siloy basak..dili ko familiar ana na place...

----------


## joanrie777

> ay sis..sorry wala ta ngkasinabot..i was referring to the kids daycare and afteschool katong sa siloy basak..dili ko familiar ana na place...


Ah okay! Coz they aslo offer afterschool service for tots.

----------


## Sol_Itaire

> dili ko familiar sa location..asa na dapit? like what establishments ang duol sa Kids' daycare and afterschool?


A block away from Basak Elem School. When you are in the area ask where Rama Compound or Lemon St. is. KIDS' is in the vicinity of the Rama's (relatives of Mayor Rama, George Rama, etc.) 

Kids' Daycare & Afterschool Center
#18 Lemon St., Basak, Cebu City
261-9564

----------


## spike412

finally enrolled my son in CIC.. so far murag ok ilang facilities and tuition fees are not that expensive... we'll see... nice kay nakita nako naa sila summer basketball for prep students and swimming.... dili lang puro academics..

----------


## reasonable

Okay gyud na ang Blessed Trinity  :Smiley:  Fun and Learn mana sila sa una.

----------


## epoaxlan

> finally enrolled my son in CIC.. so far murag ok ilang facilities and tuition fees are not that expensive... we'll see... nice kay nakita nako naa sila summer basketball for prep students and swimming.... dili lang puro academics..


sis pila man ila tuition fee dira? pila ka months ang program nila sa pre-school?

----------


## epoaxlan

> Kids' Daycare is highly suggested! My son was enrolled there from PG2-Pg4. 5 years old pa lang sya kabalo na mubasa one, two three syllable-words...Daghan sila activites na e-ipahimo sa imo kids like singing, dancing and acting on stage para dli na mauwaw next time.... as in very good school jud...Medyo mahal pero worth it...


unsa kamahal sis? pila man? doul ra unta mi diri sis murag maau ni da.

----------


## spike412

> sis pila man ila tuition fee dira? pila ka months ang program nila sa pre-school?


preparatory for them is equivalent to k2... around 28k-30k excluding books and uniform.

----------


## b1 huck

Saint Louis School of Mandaue... very nice school for kids...

----------


## indie

> unsa kamahal sis? pila man? doul ra unta mi diri sis murag maau ni da.


ang KIDS DAYCARE mao ang pinakabarato sa mga gipang mention na schools diri na thread

----------


## meca_ellah

> ok lang bisan baratohon ang school basta you provide learning experience sad sa balay...  dili man kaayo mu count kung unsa ka nindot ang school kung maayo sad sa balay...  you just have to lteach your kid to love learning...
> 
> it starts at home.. unless wala ka time for your kid and you are willing to depend your kids not learning sa teacher..



sakto gyud ka maam..kai sa akoang part wla pa ng skwela akong anak 3 yrs old pa sya kapin kabalo na mubasa,sulat,addition...provide mn gud ko ug charts,flashcards,books sa iyaha..den ako mismo ga tutor sa iyaha....accelerated buyag....1 month ra sya ng summer den karong june k2 na sya dretso at the age of 4....

dili ko too anang kai mahalon imong school bright ang mga bata na ng skwela dha.....

----------


## meca_ellah

> ka sosyal pud sa mga gipang suggest diri oi. di namo ma afford huhuhu
> 
> nice unta noh og naay jud budget. 
> 
> akong 4-yr old boy this skul year pa tawn mo skul. baranggay na lang siguro kay purdoy man. any other suggestion diha na pang masa and yet ang quality sa education is like previously mentioned?
> 
> mo matter jud diay ang bayad noh? kung mahal nindot ang training. og barato kuyaig sad? ana diay na? 
> 
> huhuhu luoy pud sa akong baby oi...




same ta ug situation brod....ngita sad ko barato2 na elementary school para sa akong anak..

----------


## mom_in_cebu

naay pre school tapad sa Pardo Parish Church...as in sa kilid jud sa church.... P600 ang monthly for N1-K2.... Nice ang environment kai hilom jud...of kors, simbahan ang iyang tapad so pwerteng hiloma...i think 6 yrs pa ni sila nag operate...Camomot ang name sa school.... dha nag school akong 3 yr old last yr pero niundang kai napul-an ra dayon...d pa xa ready...

----------


## epoaxlan

> sakto gyud ka maam..kai sa akoang part wla pa ng skwela akong anak 3 yrs old pa sya kapin kabalo na mubasa,sulat,addition...provide mn gud ko ug charts,flashcards,books sa iyaha..den ako mismo ga tutor sa iyaha....accelerated buyag....1 month ra sya ng summer den karong june k2 na sya dretso at the age of 4....
> 
> dili ko too anang kai mahalon imong school bright ang mga bata na ng skwela dha.....


your kid is amazing sis, do you think main.ani sad ako kid if i'll do the same thing you did or maybe bright lng jud imo anak mao dali kau sya kat.on? 

ONT: unsa pman lain school nga barato nga makat.on jud ug english ang bata and nice pod ug academic programs?

----------


## seanryzel

i'm not veeerrryyy poor but di sad kko well off hehe..but for starters, ako jud pa skwela ako anak sa day care sa amo brgy. bisan ka afford ko'g mahal2x...kay nganu?i get 2 know d teacher and she's super...as in and she's a young mom so ka relate sad sya and more or less montessori ang training, i know this kay nka observe jud ko...but next year i think balhin na nako private kay di na sya ang teacher hehehe...usc montessori is nindot sad...but mas better tanawa asa'y mas accessible ninyo...

----------


## spike412

accessibility gyud ang dapat i-consider sa parent... luoy pud ang bata mahago sa long travel og ang skol layo kaayo... 

@epoaxlan: mahimo pud tingali ana ang imong anak kung imo tagaan og ample time for his learning.. my son is also 4 yr old and he is now at CIC k2-preparatory....  awarded as an excellent child (another private school)...at 3 y.o he can read, do addition, subtraction with an english vocabulary of a 10 yr old and speaks straight english.....
 makatabang gyud ang parents in molding the child as an achiever.... regardless og aha nimo ibutang na school...

----------


## angel_brey

Hello here Istoryans!  I am wondering what school maskin PLAYGROUP lang na ma suggest ninyo for my 2-year-old girl?  Kana lang sad within city limits ug dili ma buslot atong mga bulsa? hehehhe  Asa kaha?

----------


## joanrie777

> Hello here Istoryans!  I am wondering what school maskin PLAYGROUP lang na ma suggest ninyo for my 2-year-old girl?  Kana lang sad within city limits ug dili ma buslot atong mga bulsa? hehehhe  Asa kaha?


Sis, I suggest ayaw sa paskwelaha imong 2 year old girl kay I talked to a teacher from CIT nga ga conduct ug studies regarding kids early admission sa school. Nga ang kid nag start early ug skwela even playgroup inig abot ug grade 4 or 5 tapolon na daw. It was quite alarming ky nagplano pud biya ko nga akong paskwelahon akong soon-to-be 3 year old son but after nagka storya mis teacher nausab akong huna2x instead she suggested nga mag tutor lang sa balay. Ug sa dihang namalit jud kog mga charts and soon palit ko'g flashcards para akoa nalang tutor-ran, at least kung ready na for schooling at the age of 4 d na ma behind akong baby. Ang akong style mag tutor kay mura rapud mi mag duwa pero usahay lagi kay ang ending ako naman nuon ang gi tutor-ran sakong anak!hehehe.  :Smiley:

----------


## necrotic freak

^^sakto ang gi ingon sa CIT teacher. ug sakto pod na imong gibuhat sis.. 

for me playgroup for 2yrs old is just a form of status symbol for the parents nga maka afford jud sila mobayad tag 40K bisag duwa2x ra mahimo sa bata whole year..

----------


## meca_ellah

[QUOTE=epoaxlan;10076566]your kid is amazing sis, do you think main.ani sad ako kid if i'll do the same thing you did or maybe bright lng jud imo anak mao dali kau sya kat.on? 

depende cguro sis..liwat lang ni akong anak sa akong hubby,den sya mn sad gud mismo interested kaau mg.study...if laag mi sa mall,dili sya papalit toys,instead flashcards,ug books papalit nya....

tutor lang everyday sis,hinay2 lang kai dha mn nako cge gipa.start..hinay2 kai basin pul.an....

----------


## indie

hapit na classes start. karon nang monday. 
parent-teachers mi ugma.
our kids are excited na to go to school.

----------


## kenzie

> Asa diay inyoha sis? Amoa kay Mabolo raman, okay rang byahe. At least dili ni maboring akong Bugoy oi, kay murag he's so restless at home and dili pud ko ganahan mag sige siya ug gawas gud ky awayon sa mga bata and ma out of place sya pirme kay puryabuyag ang istoryaan mickey mouse ug uban pang cartoons nga iyang tan-awon. D ka relate ang mga bata sa gawas. 
> 
> The details of their tuition fee kay naa sa ubos. 
> 
> PRODIGY Child Development Centre 
> CTO Building, 2nd Floor, M.C. Briones (Highway), Mandaue City
> LEARNING CENTRE
> 
> 1. Our Learning Centre provides hands-on learning activities designed to prepare your child to enter into compulsory education with head start with the basics of English, Reading, Writing, Math and Science. We also provide your child with activities that encourage their imagination and creativity through music and art projects.
> ...


hi sis...unsay feedback sa Prodigy?

----------


## pink_baby_f

guys! need your help. im looking for a school nah gamay ra ug number of students for my baby. dili lang pod kaayo tantong mahal. do you have any idea asa? pls post it here. mas maau if naay tuition fee nah. next year pa hinuon mu skul ang akong baby. kindergarten siya mu sud. she's 5 years old this year. nxt year incoming 6yrs old. pls guys, help. thanks in advance.

----------


## epoaxlan

> accessibility gyud ang dapat i-consider sa parent... luoy pud ang bata mahago sa long travel og ang skol layo kaayo... 
> 
> @epoaxlan: mahimo pud tingali ana ang imong anak kung imo tagaan og ample time for his learning.. my son is also 4 yr old and he is now at CIC k2-preparatory....  awarded as an excellent child (another private school)...at 3 y.o he can read, do addition, subtraction with an english vocabulary of a 10 yr old and speaks straight english.....
>  makatabang gyud ang parents in molding the child as an achiever.... regardless og aha nimo ibutang na school...


sis pwede ask pila tuition fee sa CIC?  your kid is also amazing sis, hope naa koy sakto nga time to tutor my kid everyday..paeta aning magtrabaho ta uy..

----------


## spike412

> sis pwede ask pila tuition fee sa CIC?  your kid is also amazing sis, hope naa koy sakto nga time to tutor my kid everyday..paeta aning magtrabaho ta uy..


almost 28k ang iyang tuition... books around 2.2k and excluding uniform.... that price is for prep/k2.

----------


## Lance_08

if i were you i will wish for expensive schools at that age..just settle for average schools lang na more on hands on...not theory...

----------


## epoaxlan

> if i were you i will wish for expensive schools at that age..just settle for average schools lang na more on hands on...not theory...


like which  school bro?

----------


## indie

CLF  Child Learning Foundation
PG and K2 akong kids
6620 among monthly(for the 2 kids)

so far nindut ug result
gamay ra sila per class 
nya ang mga teachers kay passion jud nila ang pagmingle with kids (as i have observed)
Child Learning Foundation

----------


## sasy

For Consolacion area try ninyo San Roque Child Dev School...montessori way...very nice

----------


## francheskaq

try ChildLink in V. Rama

----------


## cyberjunkiee

My kid is 3 years old and in daycare. I am planning to enroll him for Nursery in a preschool here in Cebu. We live in the Lahug area. I went to St. Francis of Assisi School but I don't know whether I should also enroll him there.

Do you have any suggestions? And the tuition fees please.  :Smiley:  Co-Ed schools please.

----------


## jessejiann

kasagaran sa good school kay good sad jud ang price...mgkuyog jud ni

----------


## d`monyita

> My kid is 3 years old and in daycare. I am planning to enroll him for Nursery in a preschool here in Cebu. We live in the Lahug area. I went to St. Francis of Assisi School but I don't know whether I should also enroll him there.
> 
> Do you have any suggestions? And the tuition fees please.  Co-Ed schools please.


My son goes to Child Learning Foundation in Happy Valley. It is a good Christian school, co-ed and gamay ra ang population per class. 

Tuition fee is affordable --- A Christian, Bible-based school for children in Cebu, Philippines

Requirements for admission --- Child Learning Foundation
.

----------


## newincebuandlovingit

Hi! I am new here in Cebu. I have a 3 year old daughter and I am looking for a school in our area (Escario). Your help will be greatly appreciated. Please post a list of best preschools in cebu city preferably near Escario, including the tuition fee would be a great help too.

----------


## badgettrhonda20

At 5:23pm today you were looking for a school.... at 5:33pm you already enrolled your daughter..... Ano ba talaga ateh?

.

----------


## mikevincentryan

Affordable and best quality schools... need to inquire and investigate!

----------


## cyberjunkiee

Hi guys,

I need information on the tuition fees. Maski approximation lang sa following schools:

1. PCGS
2. CIC - Gorrordo
3. USPF - Lahug
4. St. Francis of Assisi School - Peace Valley, Lahug

Thank you!!  :Cheesy:

----------


## soling

> Sis, I suggest ayaw sa paskwelaha imong 2 year old girl kay I talked to a teacher from CIT nga ga conduct ug studies regarding kids early admission sa school. Nga ang kid nag start early ug skwela even playgroup inig abot ug grade 4 or 5 tapolon na daw. It was quite alarming ky nagplano pud biya ko nga akong paskwelahon akong soon-to-be 3 year old son but after nagka storya mis teacher nausab akong huna2x instead she suggested nga mag tutor lang sa balay. Ug sa dihang namalit jud kog mga charts and soon palit ko'g flashcards para akoa nalang tutor-ran, at least kung ready na for schooling at the age of 4 d na ma behind akong baby. Ang akong style mag tutor kay mura rapud mi mag duwa pero usahay lagi kay ang ending ako naman nuon ang gi tutor-ran sakong anak!hehehe.


hi sis, this is indeed alarming... i'll be following this piece of advice... mag tutor nalang mi sa house... it would be beneficial to my daughter if she's playing with educational toys...

----------


## zoey29

> almost 28k ang iyang tuition... books around 2.2k and excluding uniform.... that price is for prep/k2.


tuition for my k2 right now is almost 32 k.

----------


## valleoliver

Money matters.......

----------


## mmh

kinsay nkabalo pila tuition sa springdale?

any schools in lahug na marecommend ninyo for a 4 yrs old?

----------


## mommybaker

_Hi! I just recently moved here in Cebu and I am looking for a school for my 4 year old. Can anyone post the tuition fee of different schools here in Cebu. I am considering CIS and Bright Academy but are still open to other good schools. Any mothers out there who are sending their children to these schools who can share some insights? I will greatly appreciate your thoughts._

----------


## Tarika

Hi everyone
  I am new to this thread.....I am planning to move in Cebu city by July 2012
and I am looking school for my four year old boy who is turning 5 in july
.he is studying in k1 in Santiago city,isabela and also learning in Kumon as well
and we are planning to migrate in Cebu city in inayawN area. And 
i am looking the school higher in English and academic level.my son is
very good in English and and also reading very fast.i want to you guys pls
suggest me the good school with affordable tuition fees near Inayawan area.
 I will greatly appreciate your kind advices.
thNx guys

----------


## coolguy22

Good afternoon, istoryans! I wasn't going to say anything, but I am a parent and I send my son Maki to PLAY HOUSE PRESCHOOL in Banilad. I must say, I am VERY impressed with the quality of education, facilities and the school PLAY HOUSE as a whole. My wife is especially touched with how their teachers genuinely care for each student and we value that.

Here's a link to their official website: Play House Preschool   <-- they will entertain walk-ins. You may also contact Christy at (6332) 416 1500

----------


## Tarika

Thank for your advising......but could you pls tell us how much the total tuition fee of Preschool play. And where it is located and what language they are using in classrooms

----------


## lizzieseven

> kinsay nkabalo pila tuition sa springdale?
> 
> any schools in lahug na marecommend ninyo for a 4 yrs old?



Try World of Life Christian Academy in Sanson Road Lahug. Very near JY Square Mall. My son goes to this school (since playgroup), very limited students per class. They commit to help your kid learn how to read before they graduate from preschool. My son is a speed reader  :Smiley:  unfortunately they do not have grade school so i am  now looking for a good school for my son when he goes to first grade.

----------


## cloi

as a cheaper alternative to the one located in the malls, for toddlers and preschoolers, try:
https://www.istorya.net/forums/babies...-literacy.html

----------


## Sol_Itaire

Kids' Daycare in Basak Pardo Cebu City

Call 261-9564

Kids :: Welcome Kids

----------


## itrabaho

little angels ok man siguro didto naa didtu ako isa kaanak

----------


## rockford_fosgate09

asa preschool diri nga below 20k ra tuition fee dla na books  and misc

----------


## jxm1311

Try Bob Hughes Academy, I think their system is based in the US, about 3,000 ang monthly and one of my cousin was easily able to adapt enrolling there for about 6 years the continuing education in the US. Personalized ang system and also planning to enroll my son there too.

----------


## Tarika

Hello everyone......I need your advice.currently I am living in Santiago city , isabela.but we are migrating there in Cebu city by June.our relatives are living in Inayawan area so most probably we are also planning to shift there ......so pls suggest me the good school for my son who has just passed k1 so we are looking for good school around that area.the school should be English speaking
Thank

----------


## Vedelle

Stc...........

----------


## Tarika

What is that Stc could you pls elaborate this.......so I can understand very well.anyways thanks for help

----------


## Vedelle

STC - St Theresas College ...they offer from prep, grade school, highschool and college as well...its a very well established school...and the training is really great...

----------


## Tarika

Thanks a lot po for helping such a way........but I wanna know some more things.where this school is located? Is that near Inayawan are in Cebu city?and I know there is visayas language in Cebu city that we don't know how to speak and especially my son is totally English speaking ............is that school instructing in English also?
   I will be greatly appreciate your advice if you elaborate more about this.     And one more thing if we migrate in Cebu city in last week of June due to some problems will we face some problems engrolling my son ?
Regards

----------


## Vedelle

Ic ...its located in mango avenue two rides away from inayawan but its very accessible...and the school is instructing in English too..they are used to be an all girl school but just recently they are already accepting boys...STC is run by the ICM sisters,Missionary Sisters of Immaculate Heart of Mary..Well i think they are open to late enrollees as long as you will inform them ahead of time to make necessary adjustments in taking entrance examination...Because they also have students who migrates back and forth at times..You can call their office for more information that you need to ask 032-2553891 or 032-2552448(Grade school office)

----------


## Simsimi

if taga lapu lapu ka the best the pre-school is Sonshine Kids International... Less than 25k ang wholeyear then dala nana books and school supplies.  ang imo ra problemahan kay pamlite ug balon sa imo anak.  Quality of Education - the best!!!

----------


## Tarika

Thank Vedelle .....for your help.my husband recently visited in Cebu city and he also visited some schools here in Cebu city.he liked St. Benedict school which is located in Redemtorist Plaza, Camputhaw though it's far away from Inayawan area but we also thinking about STC...........one more favour I want from you.is there any KUMON centre near this area or Redemtorist Plaza or around because we want to continue my son as well in Kumon because their curriculum is the bestest and my son is doing very well in KUMON.he is very advance so pls could you pls find Kumon centre near or around that area or St. Benedict "........
Pls pls pls I will be very thankful to you
Regards
Dolly

----------


## valleoliver

sa Lapulapu unsa man na school na maayo, kanang naa lang sa 15k below ang tuition.
please help

----------


## Vedelle

Its in ayala and escario area...here's their address and phone numbers..

KUMON

    GLOBAL VILLAGE - KUMON STUDY CENTER
    3rd Level Ayala Center Cebu
    Cebu, Cebu
    Tel. No. +63.32.232-4343 | +63.32.232-7670

    KUMON ESCARIO
    Paseo del Sol
    Cebu, Cebu
    Tel. No. +63.32.253-9919

----------


## Simsimi

> sa Lapulapu unsa man na school na maayo, kanang naa lang sa 15k below ang tuition.
> please help


asa ka dapit sa lapu-lapu di ay? try ang sonshine kids ilang monthly is 1800 ra wala naka problem sa books, school supplies, field trips and parties kay shoulder na nila tanan. nice jud xa.  ako son dha ni graduate that's why i highly recommend his school.  straight english pa ang tabi sa mga bata didto..

----------


## valleoliver

> asa ka dapit sa lapu-lapu di ay? try ang sonshine kids ilang monthly is 1800 ra wala naka problem sa books, school supplies, field trips and parties kay shoulder na nila tanan. nice jud xa.  ako son dha ni graduate that's why i highly recommend his school.  straight english pa ang tabi sa mga bata didto..



Hi Simsimi,

First time pa nako ni magpa eskwela og bata, please help me.

Wala na ni entrance or registration fee?
If whole year ang bayran, pila man?
kung mo bayad ko sa half, ang katong half mao to ako e monthly?

example: 
whole year nila is 20,000, nibayad ko sa 10,000, ang balance na 10,000 mao nay e divide sa 9 months? So mag monthly ko og 1,111?

Please Sir / Ma'am Simsimi. Help.

salamat.

----------


## polarisvenus

anyone here have heard about absadith montesorri school? can you pls give your comment? planning to enroll my 4 year old daughter here but of course i have to check first

----------


## lrtaecaz

btw asa ang nindot..

----------


## l_a_t_i_k_a

I salute SIP IBrain Learning Center.. especially teacher jenny.. My daughter likes it there alot

----------


## wakan

okay raba ang CIS?  worth ra ba ang tuition didto like, ma train jud pag au ang bata? advantages and disadvantages sa mga naa anak or kaila na naa didto please. Salamat  :Smiley:

----------


## i_am_nikita

Mabolo Christian Academy

gamay ra ang ilang estudyante mao na mafocus sa mga bata - akong mga pakumangkon ngadto nagschool mga bright kaayu, d lng sa academic ng.excel pro naa pd mga arts, plays ug uban pa. sa isa ka room less then 20 ra gyud ang mga students

2 of my nephews - ngschool diri 

ang isa nga naa na sa states pgtransfer kay maoy excel/accelerated cya pg.abut ddto  :Smiley:

----------


## slipstik

ako st. ben product, kapasar ko sa cpa,  bar ug real estate broker, I am now 31 and my best friends are still the ones that i met during my PG blue stint until i graduated, i cant even remember when and how i first met them,

 if dili palang traffik diri dapita sa redemp in the morning adto nako paswelahun akong anak, but, i heard mubalhin cla sa mabolo, and that is the very reason, nagread ko ani na thread 

for my kids, maybe usc montessori or south hills banawa

----------


## catchR

Where is the exact location if this school and how much is the tuition fee? Tnx

----------


## catchR

Mabolo Christian Academy : Where is the exact location of this school and how much is the tuition fee? Tnx

----------


## cheeeryl

anyone here whose child is/was enrolled at Abraham's Children Montessori in Cogon, Pardo?

----------


## Andruid80

up nato ni kay nangita sad ko school para sa akong anak.. thanks

----------


## adia

> ako st. ben product, kapasar ko sa cpa,  bar ug real estate broker, I am now 31 and my best friends are still the ones that i met during my PG blue stint until i graduated, i cant even remember when and how i first met them,
> 
>  if dili palang traffik diri dapita sa redemp in the morning adto nako paswelahun akong anak, but, i heard mubalhin cla sa mabolo, and that is the very reason, nagread ko ani na thread 
> 
> for my kids, maybe usc montessori or south hills banawa


Pila sad kaha sa south hills?

----------


## d`monyita

i cannot speak for the other schools ha but i am very satisfied with the education my son gets at Child Learning Foundation sa Happy Valley (2nd st).

their fees can be found *here*. punta kayo dun tapos look for teacher totit. she will gladly answer your questions.


.

----------


## Tarika

Is here anybody tell me about CIS school in Cebu city.i think their tuition fee is around half a million plus.i want to enroll my son there so I want to know 500k is only or they include any other fee for extra like sports ,computers any other thing if my child want to learn like other languages.pls pls tell me if any one here in this forum studying in CIS.
I shall be very thankful ....I want all information about that school

----------


## zaira45

Ako nlng sa e tutor akong anak, k mg dependi pud na sa bata og unsa.. wala gani na uso ang nursery og kinder sauna ditso ra og grade one k mas tarung pa mang iskwela k sa uban bag-ong tubo krun.hehehe....cheap or expensive, private or public..mg depinde rajud na sa bata..

----------


## Stanley

Naa dri nagpa skwela sa CIT Kindergarten? Pwede mo share kung pila tuition and ok ba dd2? Im from Banawa area, I heard nice ang CLF sa happy valley but lisod sad lagi ang public transport didto sa happy valley sa mga yaya nga mo hatod ug kuha? tga CLF, ask ko naa ba cla carpool services? Thanks

----------


## Stanley

Hi Ma'am. Naa airconditioned carpool service ang CLF? thanks

----------


## Stanley

> i cannot speak for the other schools ha but i am very satisfied with the education my son gets at Child Learning Foundation sa Happy Valley (2nd st).
> 
> their fees can be found *here*. punta kayo dun tapos look for teacher totit. she will gladly answer your questions.
> 
> 
> .


Naa ba aircondition carpool service ang CLF Ma'am? Thanks

----------


## mj.pocholo

Nindot CIS but murag dli jud mada sa budget, it would be better if catholic mo ts sa mga catholic schools nalng? pra at least naa japon great values ang bata.

----------


## chingoy123456

hello mga istoryans! pwd ko pa-help ninyo. we just moved here in cebu dayon na-stop akong son ug school. k1 sya from the previous school. now, i was wondering asa nako sya pwd ipa-continue ug school nga accept ug transferees siguro.
please help me suggest schools nga diri ra dapit mango ave duol nga accept sad ug transferrees.

----------


## d`monyita

> Naa ba aircondition carpool service ang CLF Ma'am? Thanks


Hello. Happy New Year! Sorry for the late reply. 

Yes I believe it is airconditioned. I am not sure though since I drive my son to and from school. Where in Banawa do you live?




> hello mga istoryans! pwd ko pa-help ninyo. we just moved here in cebu dayon na-stop akong son ug school. k1 sya from the previous school. now, i was wondering asa nako sya pwd ipa-continue ug school nga accept ug transferees siguro.
> please help me suggest schools nga diri ra dapit mango ave duol nga accept sad ug transferrees.


Call CLF. They might. Their number is 2550523 and look for Teacher Totit.

.

----------


## monochrome_delirious

Hello! Does anyone know of schools or centers that accept 1.5 year olds for playgroup before they go to nursery and charge a monthly fee? I only know of My Playroom and Blessed Trinity. Any other venues? Thanks

----------


## KeithJones

May I ask exactly where is St. Benedict located at the moment?  I know they are moving to Mabolo but we can't seem to figure out where.  We're from Manila and moved to Cebu January of last year.  I have 3 kids and the eldest is 8 years old.  They came from good schools in Manila such as St. Paul and LaSalle Zobel.  We enrolled them at Bright Academy and it was a big mistake.  I won't elaborate further.  We are planning to move the to St. Benedict or Paref.  We were able to onquire @ Paref already and we just need help on how to locate St. Benedict so we can inquire.  Would really appreciate your feedback.  God bless.

----------


## d`monyita

> Hello! Does anyone know of schools or centers that accept 1.5 year olds for playgroup before they go to nursery and charge a monthly fee? I only know of My Playroom and Blessed Trinity. Any other venues? Thanks


Call Child Learning Foundation. Alam ko monthly sila minsan kung bata pa kaau ang bb. Teka... why you starting him/her so early?

----------


## _AWESOME_

OT

My baby is still too young but I'm just planning ahead, to make sure I can give her good education. Sad to say good education shouldn't be too expensive if only our government does it job to provide citizens with high quality education. Anyways,I'll be enrolling my child when she's 1.5 year old.

Back to the topic

My first option is South Hills International School if my budget would allow. I inquired from the school and their site and I really like their curriculum for the playgroup and preschool and it's facilities.Also it's very accessible for us,living in Labangon Area.

Second option for me would be Frobel , haven't inquired yet, unsa inyo masulti ddto? and also gusto unta makahibaw sa ila curriculum for playgroup and preschool.

My third option is Child Learning Foundation, I've heard a lot of good feedbacks from this school. I want to know sa ilang curriculum as well, I hope somebody could PM me the program for playgroup and preschool. I hope wala bible study i.insert and if naa required jud ba nga motake ang bata?

Unsa pa lain guys kana lang pud accesible for South Residents. Though me and my wife are both catholics, we don't want ourselves or someone to influence her views to religion , this is the reason CLF is our last choice and wala kaayo mi magconsider ug catholic school.

----------


## pocketACEgirl

USC Montessori. Paref Southcrest. Bright Academy

----------


## medjz

my child goes to three h childhood academy. located at f. llamas, punta princesa. since gamay pa sya, wala lang namu sya gipaskul ug best skuls jud sa cebu, kay layu2 man, luoy cgeg sakay2 unya trafic pa jud. 

its not rely a laysho skul, hehe but i can say, standard jud sila,  in fact ang son saku frend kay wa na gidawat balik because of low performance sa skul though he had been under probasion for a year.  compare sa private skuls nearby namu, they giv quality education, limited class size, i think 14 or 15 ra in a class. at kinder 1, my daughter is far beter than a grade 1 pupil sa public skul in reading, writing and speaking. 

wala lang ko nag generalize pud. (in fairness pud sa teachers sa public skul ha..) hehe but if best jud, Cebu international school! ;B

----------


## luke0917

naa mo nahibaw an na pre school dapit dri Consolacion?

----------


## sami

> asa ka dapit sa lapu-lapu di ay? try ang sonshine kids ilang monthly is 1800 ra wala naka problem sa books, school supplies, field trips and parties kay shoulder na nila tanan. nice jud xa.  ako son dha ni graduate that's why i highly recommend his school.  straight english pa ang tabi sa mga bata didto..


asa mana dapita ang sonshine kids? kay gusto nako enroll akong anak. sa pajo, lapulapu city mi. salamat

----------


## kit_cebu

> CLF  Child Learning Foundation
> PG and K2 akong kids
> 6620 among monthly(for the 2 kids)
> 
> so far nindut ug result
> gamay ra sila per class 
> nya ang mga teachers kay passion jud nila ang pagmingle with kids (as i have observed)
> Child Learning Foundation


nindot feedback ning eskwelahana dah...pirting mahala lang...

----------


## kit_cebu

need more info on Kumon...especially sa Kumon Tabunok branch...

----------


## dukot_

ngayo unta kog feedback kinsa naka try na sa little angels or little dominic or sa immaculada sa mandaue? mao ra man gud duol sa amo..

----------


## buloi123

Hi, any good school in the Mandaue area? Were living in cabancalan, mandaue. Ngita unta mi ug medyo duul kay para di ma stress ang bata sa pag travel... Mag comute ra man gud with the yaya.. Turning 3years old na this oct 2013...

----------


## FuRrBaLL

> need more info on Kumon...especially sa Kumon Tabunok branch...


Hi kit_cebu,

My son is at Kumon. But you'd only learn more about it once you actually attend their orientation.
High level lang, Kumon is not a school and specially not a tutorial session...
Kumon is a supplementary learning center which focus more on Marth (analytical skills) and Reading (speaking skills)...
Bairon imo anak at his/her own pace on either or both of these subjects...
They will make your kid master from the very basic up until the very basic of the advance stuffs...
So unlike the usual schools na mabiyaan ta usahay sa topic sa classroom, kumon could actually make your kid advance faster than his classmates..

FYI - my son is not yet that good... But he's way better than he was before in Math..  :Smiley:

----------


## bezza_mae

Up ko ani..
Unsa baby nice na school for nursery na within the city lang but not that pricey.. Taga capitol rami dapit

----------


## blairwitch

Akong gi enroll akong N1 sa Playhouse (Bright) then plan namo cya I transfer ug lain school para N2.. nagpili ni either Sacred Heart, St Benedict or CIE.. any feedbact regarding aning 3 schools? Naa mo idea sa tuition?

----------


## piglet31

Kinsa nakabalo sa new address sa St Benedict?

----------


## Dr. G

Childlink..best preschool of the year..

----------


## cutieuecute2x

Istoryans...

Naa koy nephew nga 4-year old.
Nagpatabang iyang mother nako ngita nice school near Maguikay Mandaue area.

Naa moy ma recommend mga bro/sis?  :Smiley: 

And also naa moy nahibaw-an nga school nga mo evaluate sa kid?
kibaw naman gd sya mo read and write pang grade 2 na iyang reading and writing skills.
and his parents think nga wa syay matun-an if moagi pa sya kindergarten especially kinder1.

THank you  :Smiley:  I hope naay maka tabang namo...  :Smiley:

----------


## s3thk

education starts at home..char!!!

----------


## spike412

murag with the new curriculum sa k+12  need gyud muagi og kinder ang bata. bisan pa unsa ka smart ang bata there are things the child can learn only at school than at home. 




> Istoryans...
> 
> Naa koy nephew nga 4-year old.
> Nagpatabang iyang mother nako ngita nice school near Maguikay Mandaue area.
> 
> Naa moy ma recommend mga bro/sis? 
> 
> And also naa moy nahibaw-an nga school nga mo evaluate sa kid?
> kibaw naman gd sya mo read and write pang grade 2 na iyang reading and writing skills.
> ...

----------


## Sol_Itaire

Kids :: Welcome Kids

for ages 2-6

----------


## matt014

PAREF Southdale is the school for your children. PAREF Schools excel in teaching English. Its students are very fluent in the English language. They also excel in the other fields as well.

----------


## mavericklt

the world is changing now, find a school for your child that does not only teach them intellectually but impart how to live life in the coming dark days.
those who will survive in the coming great trials might not be your brightest child or your child who went to the best intellectual school out there...

----------


## cvg6

> Akong gi enroll akong N1 sa Playhouse (Bright) then plan namo cya I transfer ug lain school para N2.. nagpili ni either Sacred Heart, St Benedict or CIE.. any feedbact regarding aning 3 schools? Naa mo idea sa tuition?





Sr Ben 65k for K2

----------


## diamme

> Kids :: Welcome Kids
> 
> for ages 2-6



ang 6 years old grade 1 naman..kung 5 years old, ibutang pa na nila ug k-1 or k-2 na diritsu para next school year mag grade 1 na?
naa man gud uban gikan k1- diritsu na grade 1 tungod sa k+12. unsay pamaagi ana?

----------


## kit_cebu

> Hi kit_cebu,
> 
> My son is at Kumon. But you'd only learn more about it once you actually attend their orientation.
> High level lang, Kumon is not a school and specially not a tutorial session...
> Kumon is a supplementary learning center which focus more on Marth (analytical skills) and Reading (speaking skills)...
> Bairon imo anak at his/her own pace on either or both of these subjects...
> They will make your kid master from the very basic up until the very basic of the advance stuffs...
> So unlike the usual schools na mabiyaan ta usahay sa topic sa classroom, kumon could actually make your kid advance faster than his classmates..
> 
> FYI - my son is not yet that good... But he's way better than he was before in Math..


thank you sis...basin puhon maka-libre kos utang, ako pa-add na...
naa mi silingan iyang bata naa diha nya wa pa mag-formal education, wa pa pod mi ka-storya kay busy sa trabaho...
as of now, naa akong bata sa holy rosary school of pardo...

----------


## pinkpumpkin

enrolled my daughter sa SHS-Ateneo de Cebu, nursery 2
so far wala koy mareklamo the way sila motudlo.
i cant compare it with other schools sad but i know ateneo is good sa pagdisiplina sa bata, etc

----------


## mom_ni_matt2x

> thank you sis...basin puhon maka-libre kos utang, ako pa-add na...
> naa mi silingan iyang bata naa diha nya wa pa mag-formal education, wa pa pod mi ka-storya kay busy sa trabaho...
> as of now, naa akong bata sa holy rosary school of pardo...



pila man ang kumon? how do they charge? per session o monthly?

----------


## vjsniper

hello mom_ni_matt2x. per month na siya ang kumon. u can call kumon punta princesa for your heads up 318-6631.

----------


## greenyellowgreen

> pila man ang kumon? how do they charge? per session o monthly?


500 registration
1,800/mo. per program

----------


## uniz

> 500 registration
> 1,800/mo. per program


Hi, thanks for this info useful kaayo.
Ask ta ko basin kabalu mo if mudawat silag 18months old (1.5yo)?
Sa ilang site man gud kay i-ask lang daw ang teacher for children ages 3yo and below.
Unfortunately, wala mi ron sa Cebu to ask the teacher.

----------


## ashiabrielle

> Hi kit_cebu,
> 
> My son is at Kumon. But you'd only learn more about it once you actually attend their orientation.
> High level lang, Kumon is not a school and specially not a tutorial session...
> Kumon is a supplementary learning center which focus more on Marth (analytical skills) and Reading (speaking skills)...
> Bairon imo anak at his/her own pace on either or both of these subjects...
> They will make your kid master from the very basic up until the very basic of the advance stuffs...
> So unlike the usual schools na mabiyaan ta usahay sa topic sa classroom, kumon could actually make your kid advance faster than his classmates..
> 
> FYI - my son is not yet that good... But he's way better than he was before in Math..



Hi, unsa'y age sa bata ang dawaton sa kumon??

----------


## ashiabrielle

> hello mom_ni_matt2x. per month na siya ang kumon. u can call kumon punta princesa for your heads up 318-6631.


naa d i kumon sa punta princesa

- - - Updated - - -




> hello mom_ni_matt2x. per month na siya ang kumon. u can call kumon punta princesa for your heads up 318-6631.


naa d i kumon sa punta princesa

----------


## anotherdin

> naa d i kumon sa punta princesa
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> naa d i kumon sa punta princesa


hello mommy ash.. q-ing no?
imo pud epa kumon imong baby?  :Cheesy:  excited

- - - Updated - - -




> naa d i kumon sa punta princesa
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> naa d i kumon sa punta princesa


naka inquire nami diri momi ash.. ka afford ra jud ka ani..  :Smiley:

----------


## mandix

try  Bright  Academy  in  banilad.....

----------


## mr.fuji

> try  Bright  Academy  in  banilad.....


dollar  man  sab  diha  bro@mandix

----------


## ashiabrielle

> 500 registration
> 1,800/mo. per program


is the registration of 500 only a one time payment or is it monthly as well,together with the 1800 payment per month.

----------


## Wynna

I'm planning to send my son to SHS-Ateneo de Cebu this coming school year , however I'm not sure how it works for preliminary education admission, as well as who could give me a rough estimate for the monthly/yearly fees for N1 and N2.  Thanks

----------


## greenyellowgreen

> I'm planning to send my son to SHS-Ateneo de Cebu this coming school year , however I'm not sure how it works for preliminary education admission, as well as who could give me a rough estimate for the monthly/yearly fees for N1 and N2.  Thanks


grade 3 for school year 2014-2015 



PROCEDURE FOR ADMISSIONS
Sacred Heart School - Ateneo de Cebu

----------


## soundstreammsi

naay reviews diha about aning  Prodigy child development center?

----------


## MCRANNIE

Ngayo unta ko feedback sa USPF (University of Southern Philippines Foundation) sa Lahug about their Preschool education?

----------


## my_hEaD_isBIG

Kinsay makasuggest ug nindot nga school sa Lapu-Lapu City?

----------


## Wynna

> grade 3 for school year 2014-2015 
> 
> 
> 
> PROCEDURE FOR ADMISSIONS
> Sacred Heart School - Ateneo de Cebu


karon pa ko kabantay ani dah!  so mas lesser cguro ang tuition fees for pre-school noh? cge thanks anyway  :Smiley:

----------


## hunyanggo1977

> karon pa ko kabantay ani dah!  so mas lesser cguro ang tuition fees for pre-school noh? cge thanks anyway


mas mahal ang fees pag pre-school as compared kung elementary or HS na ang imo anak maam...

- - - Updated - - -




> Kinsay makasuggest ug nindot nga school sa Lapu-Lapu City?


looking mode for ko. within basak and marigondon (all in lapulapu city) area po...

----------


## Mother_goose

To all those looking for a pre-school for their kids, I highly recommend the Exceptional Children's Educational Center in Talamban, right across Gaisano.  They are a small, very hands-on kind of pre-school that caters to the individual capabilities of each child. Tuition fee for kinder 2 was around P50k and I know for a fact that they offer a couple of scholarships spots. They have a Facebook page for the contact details and I suggest a school visit so you can get a feel of how the school operates. I believe they are running summer classes atm.

----------


## s3thk

sa josea ok sad ilang training

----------


## lennonseno

> grade 3 for school year 2014-2015 
> 
> 
> 
> PROCEDURE FOR ADMISSIONS
> Sacred Heart School - Ateneo de Cebu


 @*greenyellowgreen* fullpayment na ni cya or partial pa lang?

----------


## pinkpumpkin

> karon pa ko kabantay ani dah!  so mas lesser cguro ang tuition fees for pre-school noh? cge thanks anyway


N1 kay mas mahal sa N2.. last yr i paid 60k+ (if im not mistaken) for N2, dala nana xa sa books. medyo mahal ang pre-school kesa sa elem kay included na gud diha sa imo ibayad ang para sa snacks

----------


## lecreigh

hi fellow mommies! just wanna ask kung naa mo idea pila ang pre school sa Don Bosco?

----------


## bloodberry

ang pre school sa don bosco is kanang lourdes?

----------


## boo0527

walay preschool ang don bosco mam, grade 1 ila start




> ang pre school sa don bosco is kanang lourdes?

----------


## Florence

Hello moms! 

Can anybody please help  me, i need to know the tuition fee for kindergarten in CIE British school.
Can't find it in their website.. thanks in advance.

----------


## mom_in_cebu

Update lang ko sa mga nangita ug pre-school sa South Area:

Kids Daycare for PG4 or K1 sa Rama Compound, Basak - Total tuition is 26k plus 5k for their programs and materials. Enrollment fee is 5k+2600 sa month of june, then 2,600 na monthly. I think apil na ni books and everything. Except uniform.

St Thomas Aquinas sa Bulacao Pardo is 23k for Kinder 1 - exclusive pa of books and school supplies 

Any other suggestions mo dha mga moms sa South Area??

----------


## uniz

Hi ma'am @*mom_in_cebu*, pwede ko mag ask ug number sa Kids, mag error man gud ang contact us page sa ilang website.
Salamat!

----------


## jxm1311

> Good afternoon, istoryans! I wasn't going to say anything, but I am a parent and I send my son Maki to PLAY HOUSE PRESCHOOL in Banilad. I must say, I am VERY impressed with the quality of education, facilities and the school PLAY HOUSE as a whole. My wife is especially touched with how their teachers genuinely care for each student and we value that.
> 
> Here's a link to their official website: Play House Preschool   <-- they will entertain walk-ins. You may also contact Christy at (6332) 416 1500


Hi, Can I ask how much ang tuition fees and other fees as well as how much you pay per month for your child? Im looking for a school for my kid this year. Thanks!  :Smiley:

----------


## Echelnalf

> Hi ma'am @*mom_in_cebu*, pwede ko mag ask ug number sa Kids, mag error man gud ang contact us page sa ilang website.
> Salamat!


(032) 261 9564
https://plus.google.com/111811887747...ut?gl=ph&hl=en

----------


## mom_in_cebu

hi @*Echelnalf*, same phone number lang man japon sila... 261-9564. I just enrolled my kid there for this school year  :smiley:

----------


## Echelnalf

> hi @*Echelnalf*, same phone number lang man japon sila... 261-9564. I just enrolled my kid there for this school year


Hi @*mom_in_cebu*. Yes it is the same number  :smiley:  My reply is supposed to be for @*uniz*. My kid is also there. Thanks!

----------


## The_JACKAL

Kinsa mga kids nag enroll sa Einstein sa Lapu2?

----------


## chokschaks

best  is   relative raba   TS,,,,,if you can  afford  it  then   go  for the most  expensive school..........

----------


## jace

kinsay naay feedback about UC - grade school (main campus sa colon)? i am planning to send my kid there, mag kinder1...nndot kaha ni cla dre?

----------


## ljaq

Pilay entranz sa kids and tuition pud.. Tnx

----------


## redzki

any feedback and tuition fee costs for Sci Tech in Pit-os, SOS Nursery and Kinder School and Mary Immauclate both in Talamban??

----------


## kit_cebu

kayama totoy anang sacred heart...57k...

----------


## shanshopcebu

Try rainbow connection in punta

----------


## -miLey03-

Hello istoryans,

Kinsay mka hatag ug feedback about sa pre-school sa Cebu Eastern College? Im planning to enroll my kid this June and im eyeing on CEC kai duol ra from our place at least di mahago akong anak sa byahe but wala pa ko nadungog any feedbacks about them. 

Thanks in advance  :Smiley:

----------


## pahmee

Kadaghan ba diay sa kapilian sa type sa preschool noh? Unsaon ninyo pagpili?

----------


## dSaiNt23

Kids day care center sa may Rama Compound basak tested na ni nako maau kay di kaau daghan ug student unya maatiman dyud ang mga bata sa mga teacher

----------


## kit_cebu

> Hello istoryans,
> 
> Kinsay mka hatag ug feedback about sa pre-school sa Cebu Eastern College? Im planning to enroll my kid this June and im eyeing on CEC kai duol ra from our place at least di mahago akong anak sa byahe but wala pa ko nadungog any feedbacks about them. 
> 
> Thanks in advance


asked a friend ani pod nga naa kaila nga friend pod nga naa'y anak naa CEC...
wa na daw ayo ron compared sauna...
don't take my word for it though...

- - - Updated - - -




> Kids day care center sa may Rama Compound basak tested na ni nako maau kay di kaau daghan ug student unya maatiman dyud ang mga bata sa mga teacher


ok baya didto...su-ok lang...nya langas parking kay residential subdivision man gud...
nindot ang rooms...murag puros airconditioned...
wa nalang nako gi-dayon ako bata kay mga 300mts+ gikan sa main road...lisud kong mag-uwan or pirting inita...

----------


## xtin

i have noticed most of the threads about preschools are dated years back so I decided to start a new one.
(Please close if already existing)

I am now starting to look for a good school for my daughter.
She will be in Kindergarten next school year 2017-2018.
Can you please share your experiences on different schools you have tried?

Or if you are also looking for one right now, what are your choices?
Here is mine:
1. Sacred Heart School - Hijas de Jesus (I think their K1 is PM only? I would like my kid to sleep during PM).
2. Frobel iSchool in VRama
3. MMIS in Gorordo
4. 3H Redwood Academy in Punta Princesa
5. South Hills International School in Banawa

Please give feedback on schools in my list, or if not in my list, let me know as well.
Thanks guys!

----------


## enadones22

I went to a Domimican pre-school in Mandaue named Little Dominic Learning Center. Nice ang training didto. Reading, Arts, and most importantly Values-oriented kaayo. Also try CIC Gorordo. Product ko of CIC. Good training. Values-oriented pud and very disciplined ang mga students!

----------


## sm185000

check the school if they are legal using this site: http://ebeis.deped.gov.ph/beis/reports_info/masterlist#

I found some schools that are not on the list  :Sad:

----------


## ngitscarlo09

Buhion ta ni na thread be.........

Kinsay nakabalo sa tuition fee sa ani na schools sa mandaue. THanks in advance

Pre-school

SJA
CIC
Little Dominic
Mandaue Christian School
Benedicto
ACA

----------


## lrygad

> Buhion ta ni na thread be.........
> 
> Kinsay nakabalo sa tuition fee sa ani na schools sa mandaue. THanks in advance
> 
> Pre-school
> 
> SJA
> CIC
> Little Dominic
> ...




Up<space>ta<space>ani!

----------


## dangelndisguise

maayu daw ang Bright Academy, Mabolo Christian Academy, Mandaue Christian School. soon naa nay Meridian

----------


## shaxyra

Hi guys! any school na moaccept ug 2years old?

----------


## mike_lead

subscribe ko ani.. banawa area ko, asa nyo ma.suggest nga school? kna unta ma.afford lng & dli ra kaau layo from our area.. planning to enrol my buddy sa pre-school nxt year summer

----------


## Little Red Barn

Looking for an appropriate learning center for your child?


Register to our FREE trial class and see how fun learning is here at Little Red Barn.


We use Australian-based program for your 1.5 years old to 3 years old and Montessori curriculum for your 3.5yo to 4.5yo kids.
Maximum of 3/week classes with maximum 8-10 kids/class.
For more info,call us at 420.2655 or txt/call 0933.941.0136.
You can also email us at little_red_barn2014@yahoo.com or search Little Red Barn on Facebook.

----------


## Little Red Barn

Looking for an appropriate learning center for your child?

Register to our FREE trial class and see how fun learning is here at Little Red Barn.

We use Australian-based program for your 1.5 years old to 3 years old and Montessori curriculum for your 3.5yo to 4.5yo kids.
Maximum of 3/week classes with maximum 8-10 kids/class.
For more info,call us at 420.2655 or txt/call 0933.941.0136.
You can also email us at little_red_barn2014@yahoo.com or search Little Red Barn on Facebook.

We are located at 2nd Floor Grand Orchard Bldg.,Cebu South Road, Basak San Nicolas Cebu City.

----------


## pink_baby_f

does anybody knows how much is the tuition for Pre-Elem for CIC?

----------


## Dinkyleah

How much tuition sa grade 2 children paradise montessori school

- - - Updated - - -

How much tuition sa grade 2 sa CPMS?thanks..

----------


## Revan

I'm not sure if CIE (Center for International Education) has the same  system as CISs coz a Korean I know will enter as a 2nd or 3rd year high  school student but will transfer to CIS as a HS freshman after that (she  was late in processing her CIS application). CIS is still the best  option, I guess

----------


## shaddaf

76k ang CPMS. 

nag free trial ako toddler did2 2 weeks ago. d kaayu ko ganahan ky mura rajud siya karaan nga balay and mas mahal pa sa Ateneo. 

struggle pud ko kron where pa swelahon ako 3yr old. kana d kaayu mahal and maayu pud nga school. Canduman housing area.

----------


## shaddaf

> any feedback and tuition fee costs for Sci Tech in Pit-os, SOS Nursery and Kinder School and Mary Immauclate both in Talamban??


same here ngayu ko feedback ani nga mga schools. kung ok ba siya sa ako toddler (3yr old)

----------


## Dinkyleah

Helo po.pila tuition sa children's paradise montessori school for grade 2 mam?

----------

